# DirecTiVo lifetime now transferable to Series3?



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

WeaKnees Blog is reporting that DirecTiVo lifetime is now transferable to a new Series3.

I can't find any official confirmation of this.

I know a lot of people were pretty upset when the VIP deal was first announced and the DirecTiVo owners were excluded. If this is true, and WeaKnees is reputable so it probably is, this opens a small window for DirecTiVo owners to jump on the VIP deal before 12/31/06.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Me neither.

Also can't think of why Tivo would want to allow this.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Also can't think of why Tivo would want to allow this.


1. Move DTV customers back to TiVo. ($)
2. Interest DTV users in S3 models=Sell more S3s. ($)
3. Echostar/TiVo lawsuit.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

It would certainly be useful to find out if this is true or if Weaknees is just repeating a rumor started in another thread here.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

jfh3 said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Also can't think of why Tivo would want to allow this.


To sell more S3s?


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Also can't think of why Tivo would want to allow this.


Actually the bigger question is - why would D* allow it?   
D* owns the lifetime on these customers, NOT Tivo, so why would they let someone go over to the "competition?

And I don't understand HOW it CAN be done, considering that the D* lifetime service is on the customers account - NOT on a specific box. 
And in my case, the original D* Tivo receiver that I had when I started the lifetime service, died about 2 years into my lifetime service. I have added/swapped/deleted D-Tivo boxes several times over the past years, getting units upgraded to SII. (have 4 working unit now)

But you know what - if this REALLY could be done, I might remotely, possibly consider doing it. I have basic analog cable (since I have cable modem) & we get ALL local HD channels unencrypted on the cable as well. I could x-fer the lifetime to an S3 Tivo, then just start my D* account back up & just start paying the $6 DVR fee. Even taking into account the $199 upfront fee, it's sort of like me being able to have the best of both worlds, while basically paying only $6 a month for a S3 Tivo.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Actually the bigger question is - why would D* allow it?


If this is true, I don't DirecTV is involved - maybe the lifetime still remains on the DTV account. Or maybe something in their agreement with TiVo allows TiVo to cancel the lifetime.



> And I don't understand HOW it CAN be done, considering that the D* lifetime service is on the customers account - NOT on a specific box.


When it was originally purchased it was on a box. I suppose you would need that box, or at least the TSN, for TiVo to find it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Actually the bigger question is - why would D* allow it?
> D* owns the lifetime on these customers, NOT Tivo, so why would they let someone go over to the "competition?


This was my first thought, exactly. This being a 2-way road and needing DTV to be invloved and give the thumbs-up (no pun intended  )
However, if this news is true, it may be far more simple than we think.

It could just be that one who does make this switch would simply have to buy an S3 and would be essentially activating a lifetime plan on the S3 with TiVo for $199. They would then have to cancel their DTV service in turn.

It could be as simply as TiVo honoring a special deal to lure DTV customers to increase S3 sales and move customers away from DTV.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I was one of these customers. I bought a Sony SAT-T60 several years ago, and paid something like $249 for lifetime service. I was pretty sure I paid this directly to TiVo, I just don't remember DTV being involved other than activating the access card. I know that sometime later, the billing became more integrated with DTV, and then my DTV bill started showing a DVR (but no charge due to lifetime).

My mother bought a unit just like it not too long afterward, but she had to pay $299 for lifetime service.

I don't think DTV has any say in this whatsoever. All that TiVo would be doing is allowing these folks to get an S3 with lifetime for $199. Unlike the standalone transfers, TiVo would be unable to alter the service on the existing DirecTivo units (they can't move them to a 1 yr plan like existing VIP). But why would they care? If they can get these folks to buy an S3, they've pretty much cancelled that DirecTivo service in an indirect way. And given that there are what, 2.7+ million DirecTivo customers out there. It's brilliant if this is true.

All this said, I was one of these customers, and since I was ineligible under the original VIP rules I ended up buying two S3 units with lifetime already transferred to them on eBay. Yes, it was expensive. But not much I can do about it now.

If this is true, I'll get my mother to take advantage of it. Maybe I'll transfer that old one I have and add a third S3.

But it's a good move on TiVo's part, nothing DTV can do about it, and a real gift to the cable companies.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

megazone said:


> WeaKnees Blog is reporting that DirecTiVo lifetime is now transferable to a new Series3.
> 
> I can't find any official confirmation of this.
> 
> I know a lot of people were pretty upset when the VIP deal was first announced and the DirecTiVo owners were excluded. If this is true, and WeaKnees is reputable so it probably is, this opens a small window for DirecTiVo owners to jump on the VIP deal before 12/31/06.


 I've emailed Weaknees to ask them if it is true, and I'll probably call TiVo tomorrow (but I hope the CSR's have been updated if it is true).

If anybody gets further confirmation, please post it.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Good move for Tivo. We had this discussion when the VIP transfers were allowed, and my conclusion was why would Tivo want to piss D* off?

What % of Tivo's on D* are Lifetime. My guess is not a big %, since lifetime was gone when the big Tivo D* subscriptions started, and people didn't worry as much about one more line item on their D* bill then a separate monthly charge on their credit card for the SA Tivo.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Also, if Tivo didn't have an active relationship with D*, i might think this is one of those Comcast deals they did, where they do something like "Show us your D* bill with lifetime Tivo, and get lifetime on a series 3 for $199."

This is me assuming that it shows something like "Tivo DVR : $0.00" on those D* customers still with lifetime.

-smak-


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

smak said:


> Good move for Tivo. We had this discussion when the VIP transfers were allowed, and my conclusion was why would Tivo want to piss D* off?
> 
> What % of Tivo's on D* are Lifetime. My guess is not a big %, since lifetime was gone when the big Tivo D* subscriptions started, and people didn't worry as much about one more line item on their D* bill then a separate monthly charge on their credit card for the SA Tivo.
> 
> -smak-


 That's a good point about there might not be a big % of DTV/TiVo lifetimes. I wonder if TiVo even cares if they are really lifetime units. If TiVo still has access to a list of those original lifetime DTV/TiVo TSN's, then I guess they could restrict the offer. But if only DTV has that list, then I'm thinking any valid DTV/TiVo TSN would work. Again, why would TiVo care?

As far as pissing off DTV, could you blame them? I mean considering how DTV has treated them? It's really not much different than marketing strategies in other industries. HP, SUN, and IBM are always coming up with sales programs to migrate customers off of a competitor and onto their platform. Server buybacks, trade-ins, etc. I really don't know why TiVo waited this long.

IF this is true, it's got less than a ten day window. That would minimize the impact, but I do think it would push the folks that have been following this off the fence.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

smak said:


> Also, if Tivo didn't have an active relationship with D*, i might think this is one of those Comcast deals they did, where they do something like "Show us your D* bill with lifetime Tivo, and get lifetime on a series 3 for $199."
> 
> This is me assuming that it shows something like "Tivo DVR : $0.00" on those D* customers still with lifetime.
> 
> -smak-


 I agree, it would make sense for the cable companies to subsidize this offer. My DTV bills show "DIRECTV DVR Service Fee Lifetime 0.00 ". I have a DTV/TiVo unit, but they don't say TiVo on the bill.

I think it's a stretch to call what DTV and TiVo have an "active relationship". I know that DTV still pays them a small monthly portion of the TiVo subscription fees, but DTV has done just about everything to kill what relationship they have.

And I'm thinking that as long as TiVo does nothing to affect that original TiVo service on those DTV/TiVo units, which they cannot do directly, there's no breach. If the customer decides to leave DTV because his shiney new lifetimed S3 only works with cable, that's the customer's call.

I mean the customer could keep his DTV service and DTV/TiVo, and just add cable for his S3.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

When I Activated my S3, tivo was aware of my direcTV unit and had updated contact info from when I Activated the DirecTV unit through directv. I wonder if this could be true in the sense that maybe dtv is still paying royalties to tivo for a lifetime dtv unit and thus agreed to the transfer since it would save them money.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Of course if it's true, that they've not bothered to tell anybody is, well, of note...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Maybe it will be a post Xmas marketing device especially if its secretly funded by Comcast.
They may only give you one per household but its a great idea. Its also limited because not everybody has lifetime.

I could also see comcast requiring some minimal level of service like say digital platinum or something but still...


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

I was an EARLY adopter of the DirecTV Tivo unit, paid my cash directly to Tivo not DirecTV. I was told in October I could not transfer my lifetime to the S3.

I ended up buying a 3 yr prepaid plan in October.

So if this is true. What will they do for people that have pre paid for 3 yrs of service?


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

Elsewhere on the Weeknees site is the following:

*Can I get lifetime service on my Series3 box?*
Yes and no. For a limited time (through December 31, 2006), TiVo is allowing those with lifetime service on existing standalone Series 1 or 2 TiVos to transfer service to the Series3. Series3 DVRs ARE eligible for this special promotion. To take advantage of the offer, simply purchase a Series3 DVR from weaKnees. After receiving the unit, contact TiVo and provide them with the TiVo service number from the existing Series 1/2 unit, and the TiVo service number from the new Series3 DVR. TiVo will charge you $199, and will also provide you with a free 12 months of service on the old DVR. Note: This offer expires 12/31/06, and you must contact TiVo by 1/31/07 to make the transfer. Lifetime service must be transferred from a standalone TiVo *(i.e., one that does not have a built-in DIRECTV receiver).*

So whats the truth?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Wangooroo said:


> I was an EARLY adopter of the DirecTV Tivo unit, paid my cash directly to Tivo not DirecTV. I was told in October I could not transfer my lifetime to the S3.
> 
> I ended up buying a 3 yr prepaid plan in October.
> 
> So if this is true. What will they do for people that have pre paid for 3 yrs of service?


If the DirecTiVo LT transfer deal is for real, then you're going to have to call and argue your case since the 30 day cancellation window is up. See one case where someone was successful here.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wangooroo said:


> Elsewhere on the Weeknees site is the following:
> 
> *Can I get lifetime service on my Series3 box?*
> Yes and no. For a limited time (through December 31, 2006), TiVo is allowing those with lifetime service on existing standalone Series 1 or 2 TiVos to transfer service to the Series3. Series3 DVRs ARE eligible for this special promotion. To take advantage of the offer, simply purchase a Series3 DVR from weaKnees. After receiving the unit, contact TiVo and provide them with the TiVo service number from the existing Series 1/2 unit, and the TiVo service number from the new Series3 DVR. TiVo will charge you $199, and will also provide you with a free 12 months of service on the old DVR. Note: This offer expires 12/31/06, and you must contact TiVo by 1/31/07 to make the transfer. Lifetime service must be transferred from a standalone TiVo *(i.e., one that does not have a built-in DIRECTV receiver).*
> ...


 I just got an email back from Weaknees, and they say that the deal is true. You can VIP transfer from a DTV/TiVo lifetime to an S3. BUT, I'm calling TiVo today to make sure.


----------



## Tiger17 (Sep 19, 2006)

I just called TiVO about this. Was transferred once to a supervisor. She confirmed that this policy is now in place, and said that the folks in the accounting dept. would have to process the transfer for me, which would take a few days. 

I had purchased my series 3 a couple of months ago and purchased the three-year $299 service plan. The supervisor said that, although I was outside the 30 day cancellation period for such a plan, TiVo would, while charging me the $199 transfer fee, credit me in a to be determined amount for the unused portion of the service plan. If it is prorated, I will be more than satisfied.

Also, the supervisor did not seem to have a problem with the fact that, as I told her, I cancelled my DirecTV subscription when I purchased the series 3 a couple of months ago. She seemed to be able to confirm that I had a lifetime on my DirecTV account from the information she had on her computer (accessed via my telephone number?).


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Tiger17 said:


> I just called TiVO about this. Was transferred once to a supervisor. She confirmed that this policy is now in place, and said that the folks in the accounting dept. would have to process the transfer for me, which would take a few days.
> 
> I had purchased my series 3 a couple of months ago and purchased the three-year $299 service plan. The supervisor said that, although I was outside the 30 day cancellation period for such a plan, TiVo would, while charging me the $199 transfer fee, credit me in a to be determined amount for the unused portion of the service plan. If it is prorated, I will be more than satisfied.
> 
> Also, the supervisor did not seem to have a problem with the fact that, as I told her, I cancelled my DirecTV subscription when I purchased the series 3 a couple of months ago. She seemed to be able to confirm that I had a lifetime on my DirecTV account from the information she had on her computer (accessed via my telephone number?).


 Well, that sounds good. I just got off the phone with a TiVo CSR (I did not get transferred to a supervisor), and she said she was NOT aware of the new deal. So I told her to ask her supervisor because I thought they might be getting more calls about this.

So if you call, ask to get a supervisor like Tiger17, because as I suspected I think the CSRs don't know it yet.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, I just called Tivo and here is the deal:

It's True! First you must call the VIP Transfer # which is: 866-424-8486. You must have your new and old service numbers available for this call.

Next you must call the customer service # 877-367-8486 to get credit for any pre-paid service plans, and they will pro-rate for the service you have not used. 

While I am glad they now honor lifetime transfers... This personally makes no sense, If I am transferring to lifetime, I should get a full refund of my 3 yr. Its not my fault Tivo finally decided to make good on the lifetime transfer 3 months after I paid for a pre-paid plan. But whatever I'll take it.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I called back, got a different CSR. He confirmed it, so it's getting around. You can VIP transfer from a DTV/TiVo lifetime to an S3. Buy S3 before 12/31/2006, VIP transfer before 1/31/2007.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, I bit. Series3 ordered.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4701746&&#post4701746


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

Well, that is an interesting development... I'd really like to see some official post from the TiVoBlahs on this before pulling the trigger myself. I've certainly been considering moving back to cable *gasp*, and this offer will probably get me to do it. 

Thinking through what TiVo is probably trying to do here with this offer, it seems like its a way to grab some high value subscribers and move some S3 boxes. So my question is: Is DirecTV involved with this at all? Meaning, TiVo can certainly make an offer to anyone that has a lifetime DirecTiVo account. But is this really a "transfer"? Would I really see my lifetime DVR service line item disappear from D*, and start seeing a $5 DVR service fee show up (assuming I still have D* service turned on)? 

Jeff


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

jautor said:


> Well, that is an interesting development... I'd really like to see some official post from the TiVoBlahs on this before pulling the trigger myself. I've certainly been considering moving back to cable *gasp*, and this offer will probably get me to do it.
> 
> Thinking through what TiVo is probably trying to do here with this offer, it seems like its a way to grab some high value subscribers and move some S3 boxes. So my question is: Is DirecTV involved with this at all? Meaning, TiVo can certainly make an offer to anyone that has a lifetime DirecTiVo account. But is this really a "transfer"? Would I really see my lifetime DVR service line item disappear from D*, and start seeing a $5 DVR service fee show up (assuming I still have D* service turned on)?
> 
> Jeff


 I don't think this is a transfer at all. It's just TiVo offering those with lifetime DTV/TiVo units, a lifetime on the new S3 for $199. The transfer happens when the customer cancels his DTV account.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

jautor said:


> Would I really see my lifetime DVR service line item disappear from D*, and start seeing a $5 DVR service fee show up (assuming I still have D* service turned on)?


If so, it would actually be $6, since D* increased the monthly DVR fee.
Man, this is SO tempting - decisions, decisions...


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> I don't think this is a transfer at all. It's just TiVo offering those with lifetime DTV/TiVo units, a lifetime on the new S3 for $199. The transfer happens when the customer cancels his DTV account.


That's exactly what I'm thinking (and yeah, $6 vs. $5...). So it's almost like I can "try out" my cable / S3 combo with the transfer, and if its not perfect, sell the S3 and keep DirecTV w/lifetime??? That sounds like an excellent offer! I think I'm likely to pull the trigger - maybe buy the box now, but wait to activate it until after I see TiVo at CES - to see what the future holds...

But from a pure marketing perspective - this seems like a real win to convert D* subs into S3 owners!!!

Jeff


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

jautor said:


> and if its not perfect, sell the S3 and keep DirecTV w/lifetime??? That
> sounds like an excellent offer!


I'd think about assuming you would get your lifetime BACK on D* - I'd be willing to bet $$$ that once you do the x-fer from D*, you will NEVER get it back on D*. And THAT'S the part I'm most concerned about.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> Also can't think of why Tivo would want to allow this.


Yea geez,  I can't think of ANY reason why TiVo would want to stick it to DirecTV and reward their loyal fans by inviting them to leave DirecTV and continue to enjoy TiVo service in HD...



dishrich said:


> Actually the bigger question is - why would D* allow it?
> D* owns the lifetime on these customers, NOT Tivo, so why would they let someone go over to the "competition?


I doubt directv approves, TiVo is basically selling DirecTV lifetime users lifetime for $199. They probably could theoretically keep their DirecTV DVR lifetime service too if the wanted, but what good would that do for most people? And for the handful of people that keep DirecTV AND get a lifetime series3, I bet TiVo still gets a chunk of the DVR fee...


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> I doubt directv approves, TiVo is basically selling DirecTV lifetime users lifetime for $199.


Hmm, maybe you're on to something there - this actually makes the MOST sense...  



> They probably could theoretically keep their DirecTV DVR lifetime service too if the wanted, but what good would that do for most people?


Well, it would give people a chance to compare the 2 together for an extended period of time, to see which would meet their needs. Or, maybe to use an S3 on just basic/expanded basic cable. If the S3 just does NOT work out for someone, then it could be sold w/lifetime & I would imagine it would fetch a good penny!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

People technically have only at most 9 days to make this happen, and TiVo seems not to have any promotional material about it; so my guess is this policy change is just something they chose to do, maybe just because of some early DirecTV w/TiVo adopters who apparently did pay TiVo directly for lifetime, with perhaps even a small nod towards those in forums like this one who'll probably be the only ones to hear about the offer in time to do anything about it.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

jautor said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking (and yeah, $6 vs. $5...). So it's almost like I can "try out" my cable / S3 combo with the transfer, and if its not perfect, sell the S3 and keep DirecTV w/lifetime??? That sounds like an excellent offer! I think I'm likely to pull the trigger - maybe buy the box now, but wait to activate it until after I see TiVo at CES - to see what the future holds...
> 
> But from a pure marketing perspective - this seems like a real win to convert D* subs into S3 owners!!!
> 
> Jeff


 I think you'd have to activate the S3, ie pay TiVo the $199, before 1/31/07. I don't know when CES is.

I'm probably going to do it. I just wish I had gotten in on that Dell deal. Looks like now the best price on an S3 is around the $650 range.

You know, while the cable companies seem to be goofing off with their TiVo download to their Motorola boxes (it's just taking a long time), they could subsidize a DTV poaching program like this and I think move a bunch of people back to cable. Think about it, DTV's HD DVR is in very limited supply.

In volume, maybe they could drive the S3 unit cost down a little ($500-$600), and then offer to "pay" my $199 lifetime TiVo service fee if I cancel DTV and sign up with them. In the background, they pay TiVo an agreed to monthly fee for as long as I am their cable customer. So they get a new customer from DTV, the customer buys the new equipment, and all they have to do is pay TiVo a small monthly amount, so it ends up costing them $1-$2 a month to get that new customer. If you figure that the customer might likely move to cable broadband and maybe VOIP phone when they move to cable TV, it seems to make sense for the cable company.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Someone should post a link to this thread in the DirecTV forums. I don't believe many DirecTV folks frequent this forum.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

D* lifetime applies to all TiVo DVRs on the account, does it not? I wonder if the same lifetime applies to D* DVRs like the HR20? The way D* authorizes DVR functioning changed back start with v3.1.0 so that the service call doesn't do it but rather it's like a "tier" on the access card. I don't think any DirecTiVos show 5: Lifetime as the account status anymore.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

andyf said:


> Someone should post a link to this thread in the DirecTV forums. I don't believe many DirecTV folks frequent this forum.


Done.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

hiker said:


> D* lifetime applies to all TiVo DVRs on the account, does it not? I wonder if the same lifetime applies to D* DVRs like the HR20?


It does apply to ANY & ALL types of D* DVR's on an account, except the UTV. 
As long as you keep the account active, the type of DVR does NOT matter.
The Tivo's now just indicate "account in good standing".


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmm...

TiVo, Inc... can certainly offer what ever they want to any customer.

No different then any, "we want you back" type offers...

But I hope TiVo, Inc. has thought it through (if this is for real).
As it will do nothing to help to salvage any type of "future" deal.

To a degree, I see it similar to "talk about biting the hand".
Where would TiVo be, with out the partnership they had with DirecTV.
Where would DirecTV be, with out the partnership they had with TiVo.

It just sounds odd... but it is still possible... as TiVo, Inc is free to offere any type of "deal" they want to... but I don't think it would be a "Transfer" of lifetime, just a "discount" for those that had lifetime.

Because a "transfer" would have to mean DirecTV is involved, to shutdown the lifetime on the other.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

OK. I'm biting. How do I find my Tivo service number on my DirecTivo account?

Also, is this only a Weaknees deal or does it apply anywhere I buy an S3?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

oldskoolboarder said:


> OK. I'm biting. How do I find my Tivo service number on my DirecTivo account?
> 
> Also, is this only a Weaknees deal or does it apply anywhere I buy an S3?


You have to look it up on your Information Screen on your system.
It is not displayed on your "Billing" statement area of DirecTV.Com


----------



## Jack Fultz (Jun 25, 2003)

To transfer your lifetime service contract to your new Series 3, call 866 424 8486. Tivo gave me this number - and the offer expires on Dec 31.

good luck


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> As it will do nothing to help to salvage any type of "future" deal.
> 
> To a degree, I see it similar to "talk about biting the hand".
> Where would TiVo be, with out the partnership they had with DirecTV.
> Where would DirecTV be, with out the partnership they had with TiVo.


Maybe Tivo is trying to sneak this under the pending ownership change at DTV.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> TiVo, Inc... can certainly offer what ever they want to any customer.
> 
> ...


DirecTV can actually make some money on this transfer for customers who want the S3 for OTA HD recording and who elect to KEEP DirecTV service and keep their HR10/HDVR2 active. DirecTV can now collect a montly DVR fee for these people (assuming they have a lesser package than TC Premiere) ...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> DirecTV can actually make some money on this transfer for customers who want the S3 for OTA HD recording and who elect to KEEP DirecTV service and keep their HR10/HDVR2 active. DirecTV can now collect a montly DVR fee for these people ...


Sure could... provided it really is a "transfer"... (aka, once you move it, DirecTV is informed to start charging the monthly fee)


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

dswallow said:


> People technically have only at most 9 days to make this happen, and TiVo seems not to have any promotional material about it; so my guess is this policy change is just something they chose to do, maybe just because of some early DirecTV w/TiVo adopters who apparently did pay TiVo directly for lifetime, with perhaps even a small nod towards those in forums like this one who'll probably be the only ones to hear about the offer in time to do anything about it.


Which does raise the question - does TiVo run the risk of infuriating those people who do have the DirecTV with lifetime by giving them such a short period of time to decide if they want to make the switch to cable and drop $800 on an S3? Especially if you consider what the reaction would be if they found out they had a 9 day window to do this and they wanted to but missed it?

Aren't you in essence asking someone to change how they get TV - from satellite to cable and then drop $1,000 in the blink of an eye? Oh and by the way, at perhaps the worst time of the year?

Don't get me wrong if it helps TiVo as a company and doesn't hurt me (and this doesn't) I am all for it.

CTL


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Sure could... provided it really is a "transfer"... (aka, once you move it, DirecTV is informed to start charging the monthly fee)


Very valid point. It would be pretty comical if TiVo left it up to the customer to inform DirecTV of the change!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

yunlin12 said:


> Maybe Tivo is trying to sneak this under the pending ownership change at DTV.


I'm sorry TiVo fan boys, but this has a shady feel to it. TiVo waits until the 11th hour of the VIP offer and pulls this "back door" stuff. Why didn't they have the 'nads to do this from the start?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

yunlin12 said:


> Maybe Tivo is trying to sneak this under the pending ownership change at DTV.


TiVo have at least 6 months for that ... the swap between News Corp and Liberty Media isn't expected to close until June/July 2007.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

bidger said:


> Why didn't they have the 'nads to do this from the start?


They need to sell some S3 before year end. Seems more desperate than money making for TiVo, but I sure as heck don't know all of their deals or how this could be beneficial.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Very valid point. It would be pretty comical if TiVo left it up to the customer to inform DirecTV of the change!


Hence why I see it as more of an "offer" to "come back to TiVo, Inc"... then a "transfer" of the lifetime.

I am sure they still have a database lying around that says who paid for lifetime, when they controlled the sales... as it was only a few months when DirecTV offered the sale of lifetime option.

what are they going to do for those that purchased multiple lifetimes, and had them "shrunk" down to one on DTivo land (which DirecTV I think did credit the $$ value)

Something doesn't seem right... As, if it was on the up and up... 
It wouldn't have been in Weakness Blog, but would have been on TiVo.com
(Who also stands to benefit if there where more TiVo, Inc systems out there... since they can't offer anything for the DVR+ series, and the DTiVo is relatively "tapped out")


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

oldskoolboarder said:


> OK. I'm biting. How do I find my Tivo service number on my DirecTivo account?
> 
> Also, is this only a Weaknees deal or does it apply anywhere I buy an S3?


Hopefully you have your DirecTivo unit handy. The Tivo service number is on the back of the unit.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

The VIP transfer is valid for more than 9 days. The December 31 deadline is when the Series3 most have been purchased by to qualify. The transfer deadline is end of January 07.


----------



## nathanziarek (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you need a statement or bill, or will the TSN/SN of the direcTV machine suffice? My buddy was going to sell me his D* lifetime'd tivo, but I told him nevermind after I found out it wouldn't be transferable. It is in his name, though, so I don't know if there is enough time to get it tranferred at D* to me, then call Tivo to get the lifetime deal. Would they care that he owned it?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> TiVo, Inc... can certainly offer what ever they want to any customer.
> 
> ...


 ebo, you're a pillar here and I don't want to start anything heated. But I have a very different opinion of the relationship between TiVo and DTV.

I agree that this "VIP transfer" option for DTV/TiVo users is just a discounted lifetime offer to attract those users over to an S3. But as far as TiVo upsetting the apple cart with DTV, I cannot agree.

I am a DTV/TiVo user, been one for 6+ years. And all that time I thought I had the best setup. I loved TiVo on DTV. I felt I was lightyears ahead of others without these two services combined. Simply, I was a happy customer.

But it has been DTV that has held back enabling the USB ports on the series 2 DTV/TiVo units. And by doing so, kept me from enjoying a networked TiVo with the HME apps, etc.

It has been DTV that cut ties with TiVo by no longer offering their platform.

It has been DTV that launched the R15 and other NDS products (HR20), possibly infringing, but by all means restricting the revenue sharing the two companies had and could have grown.

It has been DTV that will be converting to MPEG4, without opening the chance for TiVo to offer a compatible platform. And by doing this, DTV will be orphaning existing HR10-250 units.

So I really look at DTV in a more critical view than I look at EchoStar. EchoStar infringed right away, but at least they built their DVR customer base with their own version of the platform. DTV built their DVR customer base on TiVo, then became greedy, and dumped them.

Really, no offense to you. But I hope DTV gets bit in the A$$ over this. Sooner or later people will figure out that the DVR is NOT the commodity here. The digital signal is the commodity. I can get it from DTV, or OTA, or download, or Comcast, or FiOS. But wherever I get it from, I want a TiVo to manage the content.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

nathanziarek said:


> Do you need a statement or bill, or will the TSN/SN of the direcTV machine suffice? My buddy was going to sell me his D* lifetime'd tivo, but I told him nevermind after I found out it wouldn't be transferable. It is in his name, though, so I don't know if there is enough time to get it tranferred at D* to me, then call Tivo to get the lifetime deal. Would they care that he owned it?


The TSN of the box that Lifetime was purchased for.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Hence why I see it as more of an "offer" to "come back to TiVo, Inc"... then a "transfer" of the lifetime.
> 
> I am sure they still have a database lying around that says who paid for lifetime, when they controlled the sales... as it was only a few months when DirecTV offered the sale of lifetime option.
> 
> ...


"Something doesn't seem right" 
Does TiVo even have a record of who has DirecTV lifetime? I don't believe it shows up in the customer's "Manage My Account" on the TiVo site. See the post here by TiVoStephen. Maybe the OP of that thread prompted TiVo to make this offer?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

20TIL6 said:


> So I really look at DTV in a more critical view than I look at EchoStar. EchoStar infringed right away, but at least they built their DVR customer base with their own version of the platform. DTV built their DVR customer base on TiVo, then became greedy, and dumped them.


DirecTV sold more TiVos than TiVo ever did. You've got it backward. Even before the DTivo, DTV invested into TiVo and pushed the original SA units via infomercial. DTV has been kinder to TiVo than any other company TiVo has dealt with.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hiker said:


> "Something doesn't seem right"
> Does TiVo even have a record of who has DirecTV lifetime? I don't believe it shows up in the customer's "Manage My Account" on the TiVo site. See the post here by TiVoStephen.


I am sure they do, as somewhere they could run a database query to see who has "grandfathered" lifetime, hence why they are not being charged the monthly fee.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The TSN of the box that Lifetime was purchased for.


I'm on the phone with them now. Been escalated/transferred 4 times already. I wish Tivo would get their act together with customer support issues. They just don't know how to service a customer.

Now I am being told... "Oh. That unit is not a 'Tivo' its a DirecTV box."

I said "well actually its a Sony SAT-T60 Tivo unit for DirectTV". They told me I need to speak with a manager and now I am on hold yet again. Each time they transfer me they lie and say, "no worries about holding you'll get right through." Again... already over an hour on hold for this.

What I do not get is each CSR I have spoken with has told me that they now offer the lifetime transfer for DirecTV Tivo's, but for some reason they cannot seem to transfer mine becuase they claim the hardware brand is DirecTV not Tivo. Um... when I bought my SAT-T60 from Sony it was the ONLY DirecTV Tivo unit on the market at the time. So I have no idea what they are talking about.

Up to 1 hour 31 minutes of time now between hold time and snippets of time speaking with a CSR for something that should take well less than 10 minutes to accomplish. How is this efficient for them? Not to mention all the time used on their 800 number. You'd think they would strive for efficiency and cost savings.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

No transfer for me it seems. I activated my S3 Tivo on November 4th and paid 1 year in advance. I called just now with my DirecTivo service number and while everything looks good to transfer the lifetime I would have to cancel my pre-paid 1 year service. The problem is, there is a $200 penalty if I terminate the current 1 year service so I would lose the money on the remaining 1-year AND be charged a $200 penalty. Then on top of that it would be $199 to transfer.

I told CSR that I thought that was a bit screwed up and they escalated me up to someone else and after being on the phone a while I was informed that they could not cancel the $200 penalty. If I go with transferring the lifetime it would in effect cost me $600 for the $199 1-year up front already paid in full, the $200 penalty, plus the $199 to transfer lifetime. 

I was going to ask if I could get this escalated but was getting a bit too upset so thanked the fellow after telling him I felt like I was penalized for being an early adopter. Has anyone else with a similar situation gotten a result with pursuing this?

Thanks,


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wangooroo said:


> What I do not get is each CSR I have spoken with has told me that they now offer the lifetime transfer for DirecTV Tivo's, but for some reason they cannot seem to transfer mine becuase they claim the hardware brand is DirecTV not Tivo. Um... when I bought my SAT-T60 from Sony it was the ONLY DirecTV Tivo unit on the market at the time. So I have no idea what they are talking about.


Wangooroo,

Respectfully, you aren't remembering your history correctly. You did not pay TiVo for your lifetime service, nobody did. I got mine first week and paid DTV just like everyone.

Second, the first unit out was the Phillips DSR6000, the Sony T60 came months later, so take it easy on the CSR for "not having an idea of what they are talking about"


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> I am sure they do, as somewhere they could run a database query to see who has "grandfathered" lifetime, hence why they are not being charged the monthly fee.


TiVo doesn't charge the monthly fee for a DirecTiVo, D* does that. I've activated many DirecTiVos (have 8 active now) and D* doesn't even ask for the TSN. All they ask for is the receiver serial number (different from the TSN), the RID and the access card ID. Maybe during the time they offered DirecTiVo lifetime TiVo kept track of the TSNs, I don't know.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank you for the "pillar" comment, and I am not looking for a fight either..
However



20TIL6 said:


> ...
> 
> But it has been DTV that has held back enabling the USB ports on the series 2 DTV/TiVo units. And by doing so, kept me from enjoying a networked TiVo with the HME apps, etc.
> 
> ...


From "other" understandings, there are a lot of things that went into the lack of the USB ports being activated... Some being that TiVo wanted more $, if they MRV/TiVo2Go features where added to the system.... Also you then had issues with content providers (as for which DirecTV would be nothing without), even more upset... if people had access to the "digital" versions of their shows... other then the Analog - Reprocessed ones on the SA Tivos

It takes TWO to tango with the partnership... Last I checked, none of us where part of the board room sessions when discussions took place. So yes... just like any relationship with a third party vendor... The "base" company, is the one that get's most of the blame for the split...

But they did seem to come to some sort of agreement to extended the contract, and include languague regarding "protected" content. And even that could have been a two way streat... You won't "sue" us, and we won't challange the patents..

In the MPEG-4 process... DirecTV has to replace *MORE* of their own stand-alone boxes, then HR10's... And they have to replace them for free, and will do so in some fashion when the final conversion cuts off... the MPEG-4 conversion, has zero to do with trying to eliminate/downgrading the TiVo product

But it can be argued... that TiVo, Inc. would not have the foothold it has today. The word "TiVo" be the next Xerox, Kleenex, RollerBlade.... without the DirecTV partnership. So they both solidified/expanded their user bases, because of the partnership.

Nothing against TiVo, Inc... but they are a third party vendor... 
Just like the thrid party vendor's I have to deal with in my job (and probably most of you as well)... It is a two way street.... but there is definently more lanes on one side of it...

TiVo, Inc... will forever be known as the company that made the DVR common place. That will never change, however... they are company just like anyone else out there...

Just like you say DirecTV should focus on the content and the delivery...
Same could be said for TiVo... they should have focused on the SOFTWARE piece, and not so much on the hardware piece...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hiker said:


> TiVo doesn't charge the monthly fee for a DirecTiVo, D* does that. I've activated many DirecTiVos (have 8 active now) and D* doesn't even ask for the TSN. All they ask for is the receiver serial number (different from the TSN), the RID and the access card ID. Maybe during the time they offered DirecTiVo lifetime TiVo keep track of the TSNs, I don't know.


But way back when... when the unites where "TiVo with DirecTV", instead of "DirecTV powered by TiVo". TSN's where still important... as that is even how the software updates where still controlled.

TiVo controlled the entire side of the TiVo equation... you had to call both (IIRC). And pay two seperate bills for a little while.... until things got shook up a bit.

But it has eveolved a bit, over the years.

The DirecTV side of things now, is just a DVR flag... they are not targeted to a specific system. One DVR fee for the entire account... So if you had 1 grandfather Lifetime back in the day, it still applies to all DVR's on your account (include their own DVR+ series)


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> DirecTV sold more TiVos than TiVo ever did. You've got it backward. Even before the DTivo, DTV invested into TiVo and pushed the original SA units via infomercial. DTV has been kinder to TiVo than any other company TiVo has dealt with.


 OK Billy, I agree with your statements that DTV was kind to TiVo. "Was" being the operative word. I was an extremely happy DTV customer when DTV was kind to TiVo.

I wish they were still kind. I don't think they have been kind to TiVo for a couple of years.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> ...
> TiVo controlled the entire side of the TiVo equation... you had to call both (IIRC). And pay two seperate bills for a little while.... until things got shook up a bit.
> ...


According to TiVoStephen (See the post here ) TiVo never billed for nor collected any fees for DirecTiVos. So I am little puzzled by how TiVo would have any billing data (i.e. lifetime status) on TSNs for DirecTiVos. I had one of the first DSR6000's and never dealt with TiVo directly.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hiker said:


> According to TiVoStephen (See the post here ) TiVo never billed for nor collected any fees for DirecTiVos. So I am little puzzled by how TiVo would have any billing data (i.e. lifetime status) on TSNs for DirecTiVos. I had one of the first DSR6000's and never dealt with TiVo directly.


I think I have screwed this up before, in previous arguments... (in the same fashion, as I did have an SA for a while, tied to a DirecTV box... while still having DTivos.. uptil dual tuners where activated... and the DTivos dropped below $200)

I know it hasn't always been $4.99 for unlimited systems.

It is possible the entire equation was on DirecTV's side... but you did pay the $11 or so a month (what ever it was at the time).

That is going back into the way back machine (nearly 5 years).
And I know I don't have my statements from them..

But there is a part of me that thinks I at least had to call TiVo, Inc to activate the receiver... because after all... It was a "TiVo with DirecTV"

It was a relatively small window when LifeTime was still "sold" for DTivos though.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

hiker,

The way it was the first few months (and it sucked) was that you would sign up and pay DTV for your TiVo service. They provided the info to TiVo to have the service turned on. The user was normally able to use the unit right away because they came with a 3 day grace period for everything to catch up.

There were problems when the system didn't catch up to the subscription info before the grace period expired, or if someone bought the unit, used the grace period and then returned it. It was a real sucky process, but TiVo was involved at that time. Not for billing, but definitely for getting the service going.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Billy66 said:


> hiker,
> 
> The way it was the first few months (and it sucked) was that you would sign up and pay DTV for your TiVo service. They provided the info to TiVo to have the service turned on. The user was normally able to use the unit right away because they came with a 3 day grace period for everything to catch up.
> 
> There were problems when the system didn't catch up to the subscription info before the grace period expired, or if someone bought the unit, used the grace period and then returned it. It was a real sucky process, but TiVo was involved at that time. Not for billing, but definitely for getting the service going.


Ahh... yes.. thank you for clarrifing the memory banks.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

Mishkin said:


> No transfer for me it seems. I activated my S3 Tivo on November 4th and paid 1 year in advance. I called just now with my DirecTivo service number and while everything looks good to transfer the lifetime I would have to cancel my pre-paid 1 year service. The problem is, there is a $200 penalty if I terminate the current 1 year service so I would lose the money on the remaining 1-year AND be charged a $200 penalty. Then on top of that it would be $199 to transfer.
> 
> I told CSR that I thought that was a bit screwed up and they escalated me up to someone else and after being on the phone a while I was informed that they could not cancel the $200 penalty. If I go with transferring the lifetime it would in effect cost me $600 for the $199 1-year up front already paid in full, the $200 penalty, plus the $199 to transfer lifetime.
> 
> ...


They screwed me too. Just got off the phone. over 2 hours and multiple transfers from person to person told that they could transfer me. Well... not so.

They REFUSE to do anything for anybody that purchased a pre paid contract (3yr). They tell me there is nothing they can do. I have to call in within 30 days of the pre paid contract start date. I explained that the offer was not available at the time otherwise I would have done the transfer then. Their response was "There is nothing I can do. The policy is the policy:

An Early adopter and long time customer gets screwed.

I'm done with Tivo. I am on the phone with Amex disputing all Tivo charges. Boxing the unit up and shipping it back. Thank god for Amex. Tivo has lost me for good on this one. For all the fanboys out there good luck. Good bye.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Billy66 said:


> hiker,
> 
> The way it was the first few months (and it sucked) was that you would sign up and pay DTV for your TiVo service. They provided the info to TiVo to have the service turned on. The user was normally able to use the unit right away because they came with a 3 day grace period for everything to catch up.
> 
> There were problems when the system didn't catch up to the subscription info before the grace period expired, or if someone bought the unit, used the grace period and then returned it. It was a real sucky process, but TiVo was involved at that time. Not for billing, but definitely for getting the service going.


Yes, I think you are correct. Until s/w v3.1.0 when the access card starting doing the DVR authorization, the DirecTiVo had to call the TiVo servers to get account status. So TiVo is likely to have a record of TSNs before v3.1.0 which would be during the period that the lifetime service plan was offered.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Wangooroo said:


> They screwed me too. Just got off the phone. over 2 hours and multiple transfers from person to person told that they could transfer me. Well... not so.
> 
> They REFUSE to do anything for anybody that purchased a pre paid contract (3yr). They tell me there is nothing they can do. I have to call in within 30 days of the pre paid contract start date. I explained that the offer was not available at the time otherwise I would have done the transfer then. Their response was "There is nothing I can do. The policy is the policy:
> 
> ...


Don't give up, there is precedence from at least one poster here.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

I read the service agreement and it reads that there is a penalty of the lesser amount of either $200 OR the remaining balance for the plan. I'm willing to bite the bullet and cancel my plan with a penalty of the the balance amount for the year which I've already paid. 

Anyhow, I'd like to get my DirecTivo lifetime transferred so I'm back on the phone. Will post an update.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

hiker said:


> Don't give up, there is precedence from at least one poster here.


On the phone with Tivo again to try to reason with them one last time. So far... on hold 15 minutes, and transferred twice.

I am not optimistic. However... Amex has said they will take care of me. I just need to call them back to pull the trigger on the $1900 charge back to Tivo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wangooroo said:


> They screwed me too. Just got off the phone. over 2 hours and multiple transfers from person to person told that they could transfer me. Well... not so.
> 
> They REFUSE to do anything for anybody that purchased a pre paid contract (3yr). They tell me there is nothing they can do. I have to call in within 30 days of the pre paid contract start date. I explained that the offer was not available at the time otherwise I would have done the transfer then. Their response was "There is nothing I can do. The policy is the policy:
> 
> ...


Buy a second one, sell it on ebay after the transfer is done.

Should easily clear enough to pay for your service for a long time...


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Wangooroo said:


> They screwed me too. Just got off the phone. over 2 hours and multiple transfers from person to person told that they could transfer me. Well... not so.
> 
> They REFUSE to do anything for anybody that purchased a pre paid contract (3yr). They tell me there is nothing they can do. I have to call in within 30 days of the pre paid contract start date. I explained that the offer was not available at the time otherwise I would have done the transfer then. Their response was "There is nothing I can do. The policy is the policy:
> 
> ...


Maybe you should start a thread about suing Tivo. Oh wait...

Just curious - what are you telling Amex, that Tivo is making you live up to the terms you agreed to when you bought the S3 and the prepaid service? Never mind. I don't want to know.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I think I have screwed this up before, in previous arguments... (in the same fashion, as I did have an SA for a while, tied to a DirecTV box... while still having DTivos.. uptil dual tuners where activated... and the DTivos dropped below $200)
> 
> I know it hasn't always been $4.99 for unlimited systems.
> 
> ...


I bought mine in 2001 - Back then I paid direct to Tivo for the lifetime fee. I still have the credit card statement and it was a charge from Tivo not Directv.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Wangooroo said:


> I bought mine in 2001 - Back then I paid direct to Tivo for the lifetime fee. I still have the credit card statement and it was a charge from Tivo not Directv.


I think that was all part of the that few month phase, that everything was in flux.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wangooroo said:


> I bought mine in 2001 - Back then I paid direct to Tivo for the lifetime fee. I still have the credit card statement and it was a charge from Tivo not Directv.


Baloney. It didn't happen for your Dtivo. You're just wrong about it. You never paid Tivo for your lifetime service on your Dtivo.

Sorry, but you're mistaken here.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Buy a second one, sell it on ebay after the transfer is done.
> 
> Should easily clear enough to pay for your service for a long time...


That really is not a bad idea at all, and likely much less stressful for you.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Okay, I called in and got my lifetime transferred from my GXCEBOT over to my new S3 BUT I will not be refunded for the remaining 10 months on my pre-paid. Seeing that the cost to transfer the lifetime is the same as renewing for a year I'm happy with the solution; I really just wanted my lifetime moved in case there are upgrade offers in the future that might not cover the DirecTivo.

Also, +1 here on people who remember paying Tivo directly for the lifetime service.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

TexasAg said:


> Maybe you should start a thread about suing Tivo. Oh wait...
> 
> Just curious - what are you telling Amex, that Tivo is making you live up to the terms you agreed to when you bought the S3 and the prepaid service? Never mind. I don't want to know.


Do you really think its a fair policy that somebody buying an S3 today can transfer a DTV lifetime, and somebody who has been a long time subscriber and early adopter of new equipment not be provided the option over a technicality?

Their response is not right. I would have done the transfer then if I was allowed to. I wasn't. All I want is my lifetime transfered. If I need to pay $199 fine I'll do it. But to tell me no because I prepaid for $299 for 3 years of service and Tivo is unwilling to prorate or credit me for that just because I am past the 30 day mark? They are penalizing customers that adopted the S3 early. This is not a fair policy at all.

You fanboys just can't seem to get that Tivo customer service is horrible. More like customer dis-service than anything else.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mishkin said:


> Also, +1 here on people who remember paying Tivo directly for the lifetime service.


Make that +1 on people who incorrectly remember how it happened.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Wangooroo said:


> I bought mine in 2001 - Back then I paid direct to Tivo for the lifetime fee. I still have the credit card statement and it was a charge from Tivo not Directv.


Hmmm... 
Maybe you should tell that to TiVoStephen and show him the proof and ask him to help you with the LT transfer. His email is here.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Wangooroo said:


> Do you really think its a fair policy that somebody buying an S3 today can transfer a DTV lifetime, and somebody who has been a long time subscriber and early adopter of new equipment not be provided the option over a technicality?
> 
> Their response is not right. I would have done the transfer then if I was allowed to. I wasn't. All I want is my lifetime transfered. If I need to pay $199 fine I'll do it. But to tell me no because I prepaid for $299 for 3 years of service and Tivo is unwilling to prorate or credit me for that just because I am past the 30 day mark? They are penalizing customers that adopted the S3 early. This is not a fair policy at all.
> 
> You fanboys just can't seem to get that Tivo customer service is horrible. More like customer dis-service than anything else.


It's been proven over and over again that almost anything that's truly out of the ordinary must be dealt with through one of the TiVo folks who are users on this forum via PM. Send one of them a note about your situation and see if they'll work it out for you.


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Wangooroo said:


> Do you really think its a fair policy that somebody buying an S3 today can transfer a DTV lifetime, and somebody who has been a long time subscriber and early adopter of new equipment not be provided the option over a technicality?
> 
> Their response is not right. I would have done the transfer then if I was allowed to. I wasn't. All I want is my lifetime transfered. If I need to pay $199 fine I'll do it. But to tell me no because I prepaid for $299 for 3 years of service and Tivo is unwilling to prorate or credit me for that just because I am past the 30 day mark? They are penalizing customers that adopted the S3 early. This is not a fair policy at all.
> 
> You fanboys just can't seem to get that Tivo customer service is horrible. More like customer dis-service than anything else.


Fair? So Tivo can't change their policies without offering every existing customer the same thing? And please, let's not go into this whole "they should make an exception despite being past the 30-day mark" thing again.

I personally think Tivo would be better off losing you as a customer. You consumed massive amounts of CSR time trying to get a new S3 when your first one got flaky, rather than a refurb like the warranty said. You then spent lots of CSR time trying to return the new S3 you spent hours and hours trying to get. You now are spending lots of CSR time trying to get something else. I'm sure next week there will be another reason you'd be calling Tivo to complain about.

I couldn't care less if Tivo customer service is bad. I don't deal with them on a daily basis, since I don't find things to complain about on a daily basis. You might try it!

Also, I'm really hoping Amex gives you a temporary credit and then reinstates the charges after investigating and discovering Tivo did nothing wrong here (note I said wrong, not unfair). There is a difference.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Wangooroo, Mishkin, et al,
Did you guys pay TiVo for LT on standalone TiVo and was transfered to DirecTiVo. I seem to recall that they did allow some transfers like this to happen.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

hiker said:


> Wangooroo, Mishkin, et al,
> Did you guys pay TiVo for LT on standalone TiVo and was transfered to DirecTiVo. I seem to recall that they did allow some transfers like this to happen.


No, I purchased my Lifetime when I bought and activated my DirecTivo GXCEBOT and I have never transferred the account. My wife bought me a Series 2 last Xmas but we returned it because it was not well integrated with DirecTv and we were spoiled.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, it's time for Mishkin and Wangaroo to produce some proof, or I'm sticking with cloudy recollection to explain their beliefs.

You sure you didn't call TiVo and then they transfer you to DTV? They had direct transfer line both ways at that time.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> That really is not a bad idea at all, and likely much less stressful for you.


Except that Tivo just told me that they can only transfer to a unit that has no activation. So... if I buy a new S3 I still have the same problem with the old one. 3yrs prepaid on it. No way i will recoup that plus the $800 cost to purchase.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Billy66 said:


> Well, it's time for Mishkin and Wangaroo to produce some proof, or I'm sticking with cloudy recollection to explain their beliefs.
> 
> You sure you didn't call TiVo and then they transfer you to DTV? They had direct transfer line both ways at that time.


Billy,

I really don't have any proof and they could have transferred me for payment details. This was like 5 or 6 years ago so you're probably right. I just remember (perhaps better to say "recall"?) having to deal with Tivo for the activation separate from DirecTV.

Cheers.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

That was probably it.

The activation part you sometimes ended up with TiVo, because if there was an issue (usually relative to the 2 companies communicating), they sent all of those to TiVo. The activation process was really a pain during the transition.

Cheers back at ya Mishkin


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wangooroo said:


> Except that Tivo just told me that they can only transfer to a unit that has no activation. So... if I buy a new S3 I still have the same problem with the old one. 3yrs prepaid on it. No way i will recoup that plus the $800 cost to purchase.


Oh, that's right because it doesn't sell with the box, it stays with the owner. Bummer! I'm sorry man.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

20TIL6 said:


> ebo, you're a pillar here and I don't want to start anything heated. But I have a very different opinion of the relationship between TiVo and DTV.
> 
> I agree that this "VIP transfer" option for DTV/TiVo users is just a discounted lifetime offer to attract those users over to an S3. But as far as TiVo upsetting the apple cart with DTV, I cannot agree.
> 
> ...


+1 :up:

Earl, I agree with the pillar comment and always appreciate if not agree with the vast majority of your posts. That being said, it seems clear that you have a slight D* bias when it comes to matters of TiVo v. D*. I also consider myself to be a fair and reasonable person, but in all honesty I know I have a slight TiVo bias.

You are correct that we were not in all the board meetings, but if you look at the comparative size of the companies, their cash flow and balance sheet; well it doesn't take a CPA to figure out who was the bully here. Do I think TiVo wanted some $ for HMO? Sure I do, but I also think D* thought they had all the high cards in this game.

I'm actually pleased that TiVo has shown that they finally have a pair, corporately speaking. Sometimes the best offense is a good defense, but TiVo has played defense far too long. Do I think this promotion is the end all? No, but I do like it that the decision makers at TiVo have begun to think out of the box and realize that they have the superior product and can play hardball with those who have shown no loyalty to them.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> - Earl
> Active - HR20 (2), R15 (2), DSR704, R10, FlipTop (D10)
> Active but not connected: HR10-250


Earl, if that bad boy is lifetimed, get it tranferred over.  Just messing with ya.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

TexasAg said:


> Fair? So Tivo can't change their policies without offering every existing customer the same thing? And please, let's not go into this whole "they should make an exception despite being past the 30-day mark" thing again.
> 
> I personally think Tivo would be better off losing you as a customer. You consumed massive amounts of CSR time trying to get a new S3 when your first one got flaky, rather than a refurb like the warranty said. You then spent lots of CSR time trying to return the new S3 you spent hours and hours trying to get. You now are spending lots of CSR time trying to get something else. I'm sure next week there will be another reason you'd be calling Tivo to complain about.
> 
> ...


If you followed the prior thread. You would realize I ended up keeping the NEW unit and returning the old. I spent hours with CSR's to SOLVE A PROBLEM, not to get a new unit. I requested a new unit because I felt that within ~40 days the unit should be replaced with new not refurb. I spent hours on the phone because their service is inept. They are the one's wasting time. Not me. My issues would have been easily and quickly solved had they performed a modicum of reasonable troubleshooting, instead all I get is transfer after transfer and hours on hold to re-explain everything again to a CSR that inevitably cannot help.

Regarding this NEW issue about lifetime transfers:
If the policy to allow DTV Lifetime transfers was made a month ago I would not have this problem. If it were made six months from now, or if the $800 price for an S3 dropped to $100 in a year I would not have issues with that. The fact is early adopters bought the S3 for premium pricing. They should allow for those that initially bought the S3 and were told no transfer option exists, to allow a transfer. I only prepaid for 3yrs because that was the only option they allowed at the time (aside from more expensive month to month plans) Its only been about 90 days. Had I known THEN that before end of year I would be able to perform a lifetime transfer I would never have prepaid 3 yrs of service. I would have gone on a monthly plan. Or held off on an S3 purchase until now. The S3 by the way which they sent as a replacement has the EXACT same problems I originally complained about. So even now I still do not have a properly working S3.

Its not a fair policy and I stand by that opinion and I am sure there are many others here that share that opinion.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wangooroo said:


> Except that Tivo just told me that they can only transfer to a unit that has no activation. So... if I buy a new S3 I still have the same problem with the old one. 3yrs prepaid on it. No way i will recoup that plus the $800 cost to purchase.


I know! Buy a new series 3, transfer your lifetime to it, sell the new series 3 with lifetime on ebay for big bucks, keep your 3 year prepaid series3.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Deacon West said:


> Earl, if that bad boy is lifetimed, get it tranferred over.  Just messing with ya.


Sorry, never jumped on the Lifetime...
Should have, as my SA from 2000 is still cranking away at my inlaws.

You are right, I probably do have a bias to the DirecTV side of things...
As I have always been more about the carrier, then the tool to enjoy the content.

As you could give me a T3 for free, with lifetime... and I would never use it in my house, as it would mean I have to use Comcast.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

You do realize that you could use an antenna, at least for the broadcast networks. I've had bad experiences with both D* and Comcast. I hate Comcast less.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

dswallow said:


> It's been proven over and over again that almost anything that's truly out of the ordinary must be dealt with through one of the TiVo folks who are users on this forum via PM. Send one of them a note about your situation and see if they'll work it out for you.


That sounds like a good idea. I don't know who those people are, could you please PM me their user names so I can email them privately?

thanks!


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

Wangooroo said:


> If the policy to allow DTV Lifetime transfers was made a month ago I would not have this problem. If it were made six months from now, or if the $800 price for an S3 dropped to $100 in a year I would not have issues with that. The fact is early adopters bought the S3 for premium pricing. They should allow for those that initially bought the S3 and were told no transfer option exists, to allow a transfer. I only prepaid for 3yrs because that was the only option they allowed at the time (aside from more expensive month to month plans) Its only been about 90 days. Had I known THEN that before end of year I would be able to perform a lifetime transfer I would never have prepaid 3 yrs of service. I would have gone on a monthly plan. Or held off on an S3 purchase until now. The S3 by the way which they sent as a replacement has the EXACT same problems I originally complained about. So even now I still do not have a properly working S3.
> 
> Its not a fair policy and I stand by that opinion and I am sure there are many others here that share that opinion.


All of which means squat. You bought under the current policy, not the policy that Tivo decided to follow 3 months after you bought it. It doesn't matter what you think is "fair." There was no fraud and no deceit here by Tivo, only buyer's remorse. I wonder what Amex's policy is on "I changed my mind since they offer a better deal now"? I doubt it is a full refund for the buyer.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Wangooroo said:


> Do you really think its a fair policy that somebody buying an S3 today can transfer a DTV lifetime, and somebody who has been a long time subscriber and early adopter of new equipment not be provided the option over a technicality?
> 
> Their response is not right. I would have done the transfer then if I was allowed to. I wasn't. All I want is my lifetime transfered. If I need to pay $199 fine I'll do it. But to tell me no because I prepaid for $299 for 3 years of service and Tivo is unwilling to prorate or credit me for that just because I am past the 30 day mark? They are penalizing customers that adopted the S3 early. This is not a fair policy at all.
> 
> You fanboys just can't seem to get that Tivo customer service is horrible. More like customer dis-service than anything else.


Do you think it's fair to the companies whose products you purchase to consistently try to break out of deals that you agree too?

-smak-


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

TexasAg said:


> All of which means squat. You bought under the current policy, not the policy that Tivo decided to follow 3 months after you bought it. It doesn't matter what you think is "fair." There was no fraud and no deceit here by Tivo, only buyer's remorse. I wonder what Amex's policy is on "I changed my mind since they offer a better deal now"? I doubt it is a full refund for the buyer.


RThe S3 is not working properly after repeated attempts to replace or fix the issue. This is covered by Amex under their defective merchandise protection. Trust me. I'm well covered in this regard. I will get a full refund, Tivo will get their S3 back, and lose a customer over the process.

And it does mean something. Customers vote with their wallets. I will never be a Tivo customer again.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Tivo loses out on a customer = -1
Tivo Community loses out on a poster = +111

Total outcome +110 = :up: :up: 

-smak-


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TexasAg said:


> All of which means squat. You bought under the current policy, not the policy that Tivo decided to follow 3 months after you bought it. It doesn't matter what you think is "fair." There was no fraud and no deceit here by Tivo, only buyer's remorse. I wonder what Amex's policy is on "I changed my mind since they offer a better deal now"? I doubt it is a full refund for the buyer.


As a merchant who's had to deal with Amex before when a cardholder disputes a charge, I can say for sure that Amex doesn't give a sh!t what the merchant says, does, or has in writing. They don't care if you have copies of the card, if the CVV code was correctly used, if a drivers license was checked, if signatures match, if delivery recepits show acceptance... none of it. The cardmember is always right. It's pitiful, and has left me about one chargeback away from just refusing to take Amex anymore. But for the last 2 or 3 years I haven't had to endure such behavior so I haven't gotten tot hat point yet.

About the only thing the merchant can do is take the buyer to court. And at least for me that just wasn't worth my time since they rarely were for more than $50-$70. But for a ~$2,000 charge... maybe it'll be worth TiVo's time.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

smak said:


> Do you think it's fair to the companies whose products you purchase to consistently try to break out of deals that you agree too?
> 
> -smak-


I would be more than willing to accept being a customer if they allow my transfer to take place. I am willing to fork over $199 to have that privilege. I am not being unreasonable here! They are the one's being unreaosnable. And until they get my S3 working properly they are in default not me.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Wangooroo said:


> I will get a full refund, Tivo will get their S3 back, and lose a customer over the process. I will never be a Tivo customer again.


in other words for both Tivo, and those of us in the forum, this is considered "win-win"

I say go for it!

Diane


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Wangooroo said:


> I would be more than willing to accept being a customer if they allow my transfer to take place. I am willing to fork over $199 to have that privilege. I am not being unreasonable here! They are the one's being unreaosnable. And until they get my S3 working properly they are in default not me.


Didn't they offer to replace it with a refurb, which is what you agreed to when buying it, and you didn't think it was good enough?

There is no official spelled out policy saying Tivo will transfer you from DirecTV.

If 50,000 people ask to be transferred including you, and they transfer the other 49,999 people, but not you, you still have no case.

Is it usual in your life that you want to break contracts that you agree to when you see fit?

-smak-


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

dswallow said:


> As a merchant who's had to deal with Amex before when a cardholder disputes a charge, I can say for sure that Amex doesn't give a sh!t what the merchant says, does, or has in writing. They don't care if you have copies of the card, if the CVV code was correctly used, if a drivers license was checked, if signatures match, if delivery recepits show acceptance... none of it. The cardmember is always right.


You are absolutely right. Not only that, but if TiVo wants the unit back AMEX will make them pay for shipping. Sucks for merchant, but provides protection for a customer. Going to court will not work either. TiVo can not produce the proof that unit was not defective and/or worked as advertised. All they have is a record of consumer making complaint that unit doesn't work (they would have to provide this record to the court) and that they told the the consumer that original unit was defective. Not worth going to court with such a weak case for less than $2000 to collect.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Wangooroo said:


> Do you really think its a fair policy that somebody buying an S3 today can transfer a DTV lifetime, and somebody who has been a long time subscriber and early adopter of new equipment not be provided the option over a technicality?
> 
> Their response is not right. I would have done the transfer then if I was allowed to. I wasn't. All I want is my lifetime transfered. If I need to pay $199 fine I'll do it. But to tell me no because I prepaid for $299 for 3 years of service and Tivo is unwilling to prorate or credit me for that just because I am past the 30 day mark? They are penalizing customers that adopted the S3 early. This is not a fair policy at all.
> 
> You fanboys just can't seem to get that Tivo customer service is horrible. More like customer dis-service than anything else.


Like someone else said on this thread, you can get the transfer, but they won't refund you (prorated) the 3 year pre-pay package which you already bought. While I think Tivo screwed up for not offering this from the start, I don't think Tivo is in the wrong in sticking to their policy. Just like I have no rights to ask BB for an refund for the $300 price drop on my LCD after the 30 day period is over, or ask my cell phone carrier to get me out of a 1 year commit if an better deal came along.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Wangooroo,

Why not transfer the lifetime and look at it like a 4 year commitment except you'll have the DTivo's Lifetime married to your new hardware? I was upset at first and then after an hour just resigned myself to looking at it as money I would have given to Tivo when my prepaid was up anyhow. Might not be many chances in the future to move a DirecTivo lifetime sub over to a new unit.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Billy66 said:


> Respectfully, you aren't remembering your history correctly. You did not pay TiVo for your lifetime service, nobody did. I got mine first week and paid DTV just like everyone.


I 2nd this procedure - I STILL have ALL my D* billing statements, including the one where I paid D* DIRECTLY for the lifetime Tivo service, so I really don't see how Tivo itself would know about it?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dishrich said:


> I 2nd this procedure - I STILL have ALL my D* billing statements, including the one where I paid D* DIRECTLY for the lifetime Tivo service, so I really don't see how Tivo itself would know about it?


TiVo certainly knows information about every unit; remember who it is that is providing services to the receivers. TiVo operates beta software programs as well, also something the TiVo Service Number is used for.

I subscribed in December 2000, and paid DirecTV for the lifetime service. The receivers apparently debuted in October 2000. And some people have confirmed that they had paid TiVo for that lifetime service. I know TiVoStephen has said nobody has ever paid TiVo, but it's certainly possible that in that initial month or so as systems were worked out and units were first sold and activated that there might've been all sorts of special considerations going on in order to correct hiccups that took place.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

samo said:


> TiVo can not produce the proof that unit was not defective and/or worked as advertised. All they have is a record of consumer making complaint that unit doesn't work (they would have to provide this record to the court) and that they told the the consumer that original unit was defective. Not worth going to court with such a weak case for less than $2000 to collect.


I think all anyone has to "prove" is the fact that they have a return policy, and a warranty. Unless they refused to honor their return policy or their warranty, I'm not sure what your point is.

Did you say your unit was defective and they offered to replace it? Doesn't your "return" have NOTHING to do with the performance of the unit, but because they won't transfer your lifetime directv to your existing tivo? That's what you told us..

Why are you lying to AMEX about your reason for return by claiming it's defective when your real reason for returning it is because you're pissed that they won't transfer lifetime? Why would you transfer lifetime to a defective TiVo??? Seems dishonest, and fraudulent to me...

Oh and there are a lot of TiVo employees here that read this, so I think a transcript of everything you wrote would not help your case...


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

smak said:


> Didn't they offer to replace it with a refurb, which is what you agreed to when buying it, and you didn't think it was good enough?
> 
> There is no official spelled out policy saying Tivo will transfer you from DirecTV.
> 
> ...


my s3 was replaced with new and the same problems occur. So no the replacement has not fixed the problem.


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

Mishkin said:


> Wangooroo,
> 
> Why not transfer the lifetime and look at it like a 4 year commitment except you'll have the DTivo's Lifetime married to your new hardware? I was upset at first and then after an hour just resigned myself to looking at it as money I would have given to Tivo when my prepaid was up anyhow. Might not be many chances in the future to move a DirecTivo lifetime sub over to a new unit.


that may be a worthwhile consideration if Tivo could fix my current S3 issues. They have not. So pay more coin for a device that does not properly function?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Adam1115 said:


> I think all anyone has to "prove" is the fact that they have a return policy, and a warranty. Unless they refused to honor their return policy or their warranty, I'm not sure what your point is.
> 
> Did you say your unit was defective and they offered to replace it? Doesn't your "return" have NOTHING to do with the performance of the unit, but because they won't transfer your lifetime directv to your existing tivo? That's what you told us..
> 
> ...


Learn to read before you start to write. I don't have S3 nor do I have any intention to buy one any time soon. Nor do I have any intention to to transfer lifetime that I don't have. But I do know how credit card protection works and my statement about AMEX policy is 100% correct. OP ethics aside, he can get his money back if he choses to do so. All he has to tell AMEX that his TiVo does not work as advertised. No verification required. With AMEX, unlike TiVo, customer is always right. Sucks for TiVo, but they don't have to accept AMEX and AMEX policy either - this is a free country.
PS. Of course he gets nothing if he is past 60 days from the date of purchase.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

One of my TiVoLovers community members confirmed a successful transfer as well.

As for the controversy in this thread - while TiVo has a set policy, and they can certainly stick to it, I think the right thing for them to do is to allow the transfers for people who already purchased an S3 and activated it, crediting any remaining value for those plans.

They created this VIP plan, and they initially disallowed transfers from DirecTiVo units. This left owners with the choice of remaining with DirecTV or making the jump to the S3, at significant cost. Now they're altered the terms of VIP during the initial period, changing the rules mid-game. This punishes the very users who were willing to make the jump and support TiVo first, while rewarding those who stayed on the fence, or initially decided not to do it. I don't think it would be as bad if they waited until after the VIP program ended and made the offer in a future promo, though it'd still be kind of harsh.

Since TiVo reportedly makes money on the S3 hardware, and we're only talking about a 9 day window, it isn't going to be a big impact on them from a financial standpoint, and it is worth it for the good will. Especially since they've done it for at least one person in this thread - it is unfair to apply a different policy to different users.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Billy66 said:


> They need to sell some S3 before year end. Seems more desperate than money making for TiVo, but I sure as heck don't know all of their deals or how this could be beneficial.


I doubt this is it. If they were really trying to sell more units they'd promote this change, not silently slip it out. The only primary source I've seen for this yet is the WeaKnees Blog, where I learned of it. Other sites that have mentioned it either learned about it from reading that blog, or from my posts here or in TiVoLovers. TiVo certainly hasn't been promoting this.


----------



## asjbcarter (Oct 21, 2006)

All of this could be due to the fact that DirectTV is now part of John Malone's Liberty Media. The deal was just done this week. John Malone was a big time CABLE player before he sold Tele-Communications to AT&T in 1999. 

Who knows, really.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

asjbcarter said:


> All of this could be due to the fact that DirectTV is now part of John Malone's Liberty Media. The deal was just done this week.


Not yet it isn't, but this thought has already surfaced in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4702533&&#post4702533


----------



## Wangooroo (Oct 9, 2006)

samo said:


> Learn to read before you start to write. I don't have S3 nor do I have any intention to buy one any time soon. Nor do I have any intention to to transfer lifetime that I don't have. But I do know how credit card protection works and my statement about AMEX policy is 100% correct. OP ethics aside, he can get his money back if he choses to do so. All he has to tell AMEX that his TiVo does not work as advertised. No verification required. With AMEX, unlike TiVo, customer is always right. Sucks for TiVo, but they don't have to accept AMEX and AMEX policy either - this is a free country.
> PS. Of course he gets nothing if he is past 60 days from the date of purchase.


Actually... AMEX is handling this for me. They do not have a cutoff at 60 days. And for what it is worth...this is the first and only time I have ever charged back or disputed any credit card purchase in my life.

I am also more than willing to work with Tivo on this, but they refuse to accept any reasonable offer. Further... my S3 randomly reboots daily and at least twice a week freezes and must be unplugged to restart. This continues even after replacing the unit. I am within my right as an AMEX card holder to dispute the charges as the unit is not functioning as it should be, and I have provided Tivo several opportunities to fix/resolve the issue.


----------



## cgill (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you!!! My S3 purchase/plan is almost at 30 days. Just called TIVO and the readily agreed to use my old DirecTV lifetime service for the S3 and reinstate the lifetime service for my S2 (which I had originally used for the S3). Thanks for the information!


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

I'm glad I happened to read the TiVo forum today--it's been a while. 

One question about this transfer offer--I recall seeing somewhere that the series 3 had to be purchased directly from TiVo in order to qualify for the lifetime transfer. Is this still the case, or can I purchase it anywhere?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

eelton said:


> I'm glad I happened to read the TiVo forum today--it's been a while.
> 
> One question about this transfer offer--I recall seeing somewhere that the series 3 had to be purchased directly from TiVo in order to qualify for the lifetime transfer. Is this still the case, or can I purchase it anywhere?


Purchase anywhere and get a dated receipt but do it before 1/1/07:
http://www.tivo.com/vip


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

hiker said:


> Purchase anywhere and get a dated receipt but do it before 1/1/07:
> http://www.tivo.com/vip


Thanks, I just did! ($646 from Buy.com, using Google checkout. Not as low as the Dell offer people had been talking about, but good enough for me.)


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

I've been a TiVo/DirecTV client since April 2001. In connection with making the leap to HDTV, I bought my Series 3 TiVo from Weaknees a couple of weeks ago, with the understanding (from their website) that Series 1 DirecTiVo subscribers were excluded from TiVo's $199 Lifetime transfer offer. After arguing this exclusion with TiVo (level 1: "There's nothing we can do about it"), and making the point that TiVo's own website did not mention any DirecTV exclusion, I begrudgingly bought TiVo's three-year-for-the-price-of-two subscription for $299. 

On Thursday, I had a visit from a Cablevision technician to address a CableCard issue I was experiencing. The guy didn't seem to think that changing out one or both cards would fix the issue, and he left--without satisfying me in the least. I called TiVo tech support and was transferred to Bobby, a level 2 tech guy. Together we went through a lengthy troubleshooting routine that identified the CableCards (and not the TiVo Series 3) as the culprits. While we were waiting for the cards to initialize and otherwise do their thing, I casually mentioned that I was a longtime subscriber, from even before DirecTV took over the DirecTiVo management, yet I had been denied the $199 Lifetime transfer privilege. 

Bobby surprised me by saying that TiVo had, in a sense, changed its mind on this issue, and would definitely permit DirecTiVo subscribers to transfer the Lifetime plan for $199. He said TiVo had received lots of complaints like mine--namely that I paid the original fee to TiVo, not DirecTV, and that TiVo's own site stated no DirecTV exclusion--and that, after consultation with DirecTV, they decided to reverse course. 

He immediately canceled my $299 plan (and will credit that payment back to my credit card), took my credit card number again to establish the $199 Lifetime account, then gave me five days of temporary service to allow time for the paperwork to go through (possibly delayed at holiday time). He said, if I encountered a denial of service, to call TiVo at a special level 2 direct telephone number. 

I gave Weaknees a call on Thursday to let them know of TiVo's change of heart. They were unaware of it, but thanked me for the info. Maybe I was the first, not that it matters, but I assume they verified with TiVo before posting this corrected information on their blog. 

I called Cablevision back to have another technician visit on Friday. This guy was much savvier and a lot more sympathetic to my reception problems. After fiddling some more with the cards, revalidating, reauthenticating, rebinding (and re-everything else!), both cards now work. 

Hallelujah! The Series 3 images are breathtaking.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I've actually dealt with Bobby multiple times - he's a stand-up guy and is pretty good at getting difficult problems handled.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

I really wish we had better information on what truly happens to the DirecTV Lifetime 
after the transfer. Is this truly a transfer? Can Tivo make DirecTV cancel your Lifetime service? Do you get one year of free service on the DirecTV box after the transfer? How can Tivo make DirecTV do anything? Maybe from old contract terms with DirecTV?


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

TechDreamer,

Maybe they are just selling some goodwill for $199 and whatever profit they get on an S3 box. DirecTV must still pay TiVo something for the installed base every month so it's not like the other "lifetime" TiVo boxes. 

Just a thought. 

Perhaps Burt can shed some insight into what has happened with the service on his DirecTiVo box.


----------



## DBordello (Apr 1, 2002)

As someone who has 2 HDTiVos, 1 DTivo, and 1 HR20 with no plans of getting an S3 why wouldn't i purchase one and transfer the lifetime and sell it on ebay?

My guess is that the directv end of things doesn't change. I highly doubt that DTV would care what tivo does these days. 

Can anybody confirm how directv reacts?


----------



## Burt Spielman (May 9, 2001)

Jerry_K said:


> Perhaps Burt can shed some insight into what has happened with the service on his DirecTiVo box.


My intent has been to relegate the old Sony DirecTV box to the role of a programming source only; that is, to view, when desired, the already recorded programs saved over the past five or so years. I feel I've definitely derived all the value I need from the old box as a recording device, and certainly don't need it as a recorder any longer. It's a hacked box, with significant storage capacity, but with all the old heat issues endemic to those devices. Maybe, one day, I'll erase everything and try to sell it.

Since I no longer subscribe to DirecTV, the recorder reports that it is seeking the satellite signal, and all of the information necessary to make new recordings is now absent, such as Wishlists, Season Passes and the like.

When I canceled the DirecTV subscription, the person I spoke to said things on the order of, "well, we could have offered this or that," but otherwise did not object strongly to my leaving DirecTV.

Frankly, I did not inquire about the status of the Lifetime subscription on the DirecTV box as it is not a subscription device for me any longer.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Okay...
Now that the holiday is over, and some of my contacts have gotten back into the shop..

This is completely on TiVo side of the fense. 
It is a transfer of Lifetime.

Your Lifetime on your DirecTV account will continue to the end of your current billing cycle (normally the end of the month), and then will be discontinued, and if you still have an DVR service on DirecTV, you will start to be billed the monthly fee.

DirecTV CSR reps can not assist in any part of the transfer, as it is a TiVo, Inc. offer and is not affiliated with DirecTV.

Supposidly, TiVo will be supplying DirecTV with the information on the systems that will need to be "shutdown" on the DirecTV side of things.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Okay...
> Now that the holiday is over, and some of my contacts have gotten back into the shop..
> 
> This is completely on TiVo side of the fense.
> ...


So they won't even give the 1 year free service on the DirecTiVo like they do for a S1/S2 TiVo?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hiker said:


> So they won't even give the 1 year free service on the DirecTiVo like they do for a S1/S2 TiVo?


DirecTV doesn't offer a 1 year free service on an S1/S2 SA-TiVo. Nor on any DTivo.

If TiVo is willing to give you an offsetting credit for the $60 of monthly feeds, as this is 100% a TiVo, Inc. offer

DirecTV doesn't offer any "free year" of DVR Service, unless it is part of some promotion or "deal" you work out with them.


----------



## rcawood (Jun 19, 2004)

Can anyone confirm that DirecTV will actually handle this way? I want an S3 just for over the air but do not want to discontinue my DirecTV service. Seems like DirecTV wouldn't care what TIVO is doing with a non DirecTV product. I wouldn't say its "completely on TIVO's side of the fence" as DirecTV is also taking an action based on what TIVO is doing.



ebonovic said:


> Okay...
> Now that the holiday is over, and some of my contacts have gotten back into the shop..
> 
> This is completely on TiVo side of the fense.
> ...


EDIT: Also how much does the lifetime save on the DirecTV bill - I have two HR-10's and a SAT T-60 active.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

hiker said:


> So they won't even give the 1 year free service on the DirecTiVo like they do for a S1/S2 TiVo?


Why would they? I think from TiVo's perspective, you'd be switching from DirecTV to Cable to use your series 3 since it won't work with satellite.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> DirecTV doesn't offer a 1 year free service on an S1/S2 SA-TiVo. Nor on any DTivo.
> 
> If TiVo is willing to give you an offsetting credit for the $60 of monthly feeds, as this is 100% a TiVo, Inc. offer
> 
> DirecTV doesn't offer any "free year" of DVR Service, unless it is part of some promotion or "deal" you work out with them.


If this is true, then there is a disparity between the LT transfer deal between a S1/S2 and a DirecTiVo as offered by TiVo, Inc. If DirecTV doesn't want any monetary involvement, then to make the deal equitable, TiVo, Inc. should give a credit of $72 (DirecTV DVR fee of $5.99 x 12 mo.) or wait 12 mos. before notifying DirecTV of the transfer.


----------



## IzzyB68 (Dec 8, 2006)

Wangooroo said:


> that may be a worthwhile consideration if Tivo could fix my current S3 issues. They have not. So pay more coin for a device that does not properly function?


I keep reading this and I am wondering what your issues are. Have you really ever stated them to us?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Why would they? I think from TiVo's perspective, you'd be switching from DirecTV to Cable to use your series 3 since it won't work with satellite.


TiVo allows free use of a S1/S2 for 1 year and they should do the same for DirecTiVo. What I said above in my reply to Earl.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Wangooroo said:


> I am also more than willing to work with Tivo on this, but they refuse to accept any reasonable offer.


You'll excuse me if if think what you call "reasonable" is a little over the top, since you have a history of demanding things that Tivo didn't have to provide. What "reasonable" offer did you make that Tivo refused?



> Further... my S3 randomly reboots daily and at least twice a week freezes and must be unplugged to restart. This continues even after replacing the unit. I am within my right as an AMEX card holder to dispute the charges as the unit is not functioning as it should be, and I have provided Tivo several opportunities to fix/resolve the issue.


So you decided to keep the new Tivo that you browbeat them into sending you? Good for you.

It's customers like you that make everything I buy more expensive. Try reading the fine print before you buy next time. Maybe if you acted a little more reasonable from the start, you would have had some of the success that others have had in getting their transfer done and their money refunded. If I were Tivo, I wouldn't want to be stuck with you as a lifetime customer either.

The era of "the customer is always right" is gone.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

hiker said:


> If this is true, then there is a disparity between the LT transfer deal between a S1/S2 and a DirecTiVo as offered by TiVo, Inc. If DirecTV doesn't want any monetary involvement, then to make the deal equitable, TiVo, Inc. should give a credit of $72 (DirecTV DVR fee of $5.99 x 12 mo.) or wait 12 mos. before notifying DirecTV of the transfer.


As I said earlier..

Basically, TiVo is offereing you closer to a "we want you back" deal with respects to the DirecTivo users, rather then an exact match to the VIP offering.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

rcawood said:


> Can anyone confirm that DirecTV will actually handle this way? I want an S3 just for over the air but do not want to discontinue my DirecTV service. Seems like DirecTV wouldn't care what TIVO is doing with a non DirectTV product. I wouldn't say its "completely on TIVO's side of the fence" as DirecTV is also taking an action based on what TIVO is doing.
> 
> EDIT: Also how much does the lifetime save on the DirecTV bill - I have two HR-10's and a SAT T-60 active.


What I wrote, is what they posted in the TechKnow area of forums.directv.com. So there are a few others here on this forum, that have access to the same information.

DirecTV really doesn't care... because the S3 can't be used with DirecTV, so.. they are losing you as a customer in most cases anyway. But if there is some sort of difference on how much DirecTV has to pay back to TiVo, inc (the monthly service share)... then DirecTV would be intrested to know whom they need to start to bill.

Lifetime would save you $4.99/$5.99 per month.
As for how much that is "worth" depends on how many DVRs you have on your system.

The other crux that complicates it, is those people that had mulitple lifetimes when the "merge" happened, received a credit for teh 2nd, 3rd, .... lifetime.

So in a way, they could "double" dip that original lifetime.

But I think we are talking such a very small number of people... In the bigger scheme of things, it is more of a paper work nightmare... and really isn't more then a drop in the buck of DTivo subscriber base.


----------



## rcawood (Jun 19, 2004)

So the lifetime savings are $5/$6 per DVR or $5/$6 regardless of the # of DVR's? I have three DVR's so my bill would go up $15 to $18 or $5 to $6?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

rcawood said:


> So the lifetime savings are $5/$6 per DVR or $5/$6 regardless of the # of DVR's? I have three DVR's so my bill would go up $15 to $18 or $5 to $6?


If you don't have lifetime DVR service on your DirecTV account, and you do not subscribe to Total Choice Premier, you'd pay $5.99 per month for any number of DVR's on your account.


----------



## String (Aug 2, 2005)

Im assuming you can no longer purchase the Lifetime subscription for a DirecTivo.


----------



## KFL (Dec 22, 2001)

Well just got off the phone with TiVo, Jerremy claims that DirecTV lifetime is not transferrable. So what gives??


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

KFL said:


> Well just got off the phone with TiVo, Jerremy claims that DirecTV lifetime is not transferrable. So what gives??


The official policy on Tivo's website is that the D* units don't qualify (since they are not technically "Series 1" or "Series 2" units). Some people have gotten lucky talking to the right CSRs to get it.


----------



## mr_pink (Dec 15, 2006)

KFL said:


> Well just got off the phone with TiVo, Jerremy claims that DirecTV lifetime is not transferrable. So what gives??


Which number did you call?


----------



## KFL (Dec 22, 2001)

The VIP number.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

KFL said:


> Well just got off the phone with TiVo, Jerremy claims that DirecTV lifetime is not transferrable. So what gives??


I just got off the line with the VIP line. I got the same response from the first two folks I talked with. Took two levels of escalation before someone had heard of this but "Savannah" took care of it with no issue. My S3 activation was less than 30 days ago, so they will be cancelling my 3 year prepay, crediting my account for the $299, and charging me $199 for the lifetime transfer from my SAT-T60.


----------



## mr_pink (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess "what gives" is you just need to be peskier on the phone.


----------



## KFL (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks for the info, will be calling again.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Okay...
> Now that the holiday is over, and some of my contacts have gotten back into the shop..
> 
> This is completely on TiVo side of the fense.
> ...


 Interesting that with DTV facing the loss of a customer, they seem to be pointing to the exit and pushing them out the door as quickly as possible. Knowing their penchant for retention practices, I find it difficult to believe that they would increase a customer's bill over this. I mean, it would seem to me that they would be doing things to keep that customer for as long as they could. In the least, leave the billing alone.

This "transfer of lifetime" to an S3 in no way affects their metrics, until that point when the customer cancels DTV service. Which it seems DTV is expediting.

I ordered an S3 for my Mother on this "transfer" news. She has an old SAT-T60 that she paid lifetime on. I had planned somewhat of a drawn out transition back to cable, at least a few months. This will involve not only TV, but broadband, and maybe phone. If DTV increases her bill to a monthly DVR rate, then she will just cancel DTV service sooner.

I would think that DTV, with a mind for retention, would avoid any billing adjustments as a part of this "transfer". Doing so does not help them. But DTV has done things I did not expect before, like dropping TiVo, which is why this whole move back to cable exists to begin with.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

String said:


> Im assuming you can no longer purchase the Lifetime subscription for a DirecTivo.


No, the "lifetime" opportunity was a carry over from When it was a TiVo with DirecTV... only available on the very early DTivos ... Series 1's

And was only available for a few months after DirecTV took things over.
Probably has been almost 4+ years since they offered the option.


----------



## ThomC (Nov 4, 2003)

I had Directv Total Choice Premier from the get-go. 
When I added DVR service, I didn't have to pay more. 
Does this mean I am not eligible?


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

ThomC said:


> I had Directv Total Choice Premier from the get-go.
> When I added DVR service, I didn't have to pay more.
> Does this mean I am not eligible?


Correct. You are not eligible... You had to have paid $199 to DirecTV/TiVo for the lifetime account service... The "free DVR service with Premier" occurred when they got rid of lifetime, and went to the $5/month DVR fee (down from $10/month).

Jeff


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I'm trying to transfer a DirecTV TiVo Lifetime to a new Series3. Does it matter that I closed my home DirecTV account in August because I was buying a Series3 and going back to cable? I've tried twice so far today and get pretty far along and then I run into a problem where TiVo says the service is not active on my DirecTiVo, so they can't transfer it.

I should think that would make no difference because I have several Series1's with Lifetime Service that I stopped using because they are broken and a Series2 as well. I already transferred a Lifetime from and old broken Series1 to a Series3.

I just bought 5 more Series3's with the hot Dell sale price to take advantage of upgrading every Lifetime Service I bought including the DirecTV TiVo Lifetime. I want to transfer one of my TiVo Lifetimes from DirecTV. I have 2 DirecTV Lifetimes, one for home and one for work. Can anyone help me?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

mtchamp said:


> I'm trying to transfer a DirecTV TiVo Lifetime to a new Series3. Does it matter that I closed my home DirecTV account in August because I was buying a Series3 and going back to cable? I've tried twice so far today and get pretty far along and then I run into a problem where TiVo says the service is not active on my DirecTiVo, so they can't transfer it.
> 
> I should think that would make no difference because I have several Series1's with Lifetime Service that I stopped using because they are broken and a Series2 as well. I already transferred a Lifetime from and old broken Series1 to a Series3.
> 
> I just bought 5 more Series3's with the hot Dell sale price to take advantage of upgrading every Lifetime Service I bought including the DirecTV TiVo Lifetime. I want to transfer one of my TiVo Lifetimes from DirecTV. I have 2 DirecTV Lifetimes, one for home and one for work. Can anyone help me?


 Some folks have mentioned a guy named "Bobby" at TiVo. I've never spoken to him, but others here have said that he seems to get things like this resolved.

What you describe seems workable. I mean, you bought the lifetime service for the DTV/TiVo that you are trying to transfer. It should not matter whether it's running or not. Even with the DTV/TiVo units, I always thought the service was tied to the box (at least initially), just like the standalones.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I was thinking because I also have an active DirecTV account at work with TiVo Lifetime Service, can I just transfer Lifetime from that account. I don't know that TiVo really cares if I keep DirecTV, they just want to be able to see a DirecTiVo Service number that is active.

I don't really understand what TiVo is trying to accomplish. I bought 2 DirecTV TiVo Lifetimes and one account was closed just before I bought the Series3 and the other is still open. I thought TiVo was extending an invitation to anyone who has bought a DirecTV TiVo Lifetime a chance to purchase a Series3 Lifetime. 

I don't know how TiVo knows a bought a DirecTV TiVo Lifetime when I paid DirecTV for it. When TiVo does allow a DirecTV TiVo Lifetime transfer, does DirecTV start charging $5.99 a month? I can't see were DirecTV would be working with TiVo to accomplish DirecTV TiVo Lifetime transfers and start charging $5.99 a month, or are they?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Who knows how much information TiVo and DirecTV are passing back and forth these days? I would have guessed minimal because I would think that the only $$ that DTV is still paying TiVo is for each of those NON LIFETIME DTV/TiVo units that DTV gets $6 from the customer monthly. If DTV collected the lifetime service fee, did they pass that immediately to TiVo, or pass them a small bit over time, or just keep it themselves? I'm unclear of all of this. And as a customer, I should not have to care.

If there is one area where TiVo (the company) disappoints me the most, it's with these sales programs and offers that seem to have so many loopholes because of the wide variety of ways they gained their customer base. Sometimes they make doing your taxes seem easy. And because of this, you enter into any phone call with one of their CSR's already thinking you'll need to be transferred to a higher level or management.

When the DTV/TiVo VIP news was shared last week, I called. First CSR had no understanding of it. I called again, second CSR put me on hold, checked with a manager or some info database and confirmed it. Said it had been available since 12/13.

It's just a bit perplexing since most TiVo users are complete admirers of the product. And I think most TiVo users want the company to succeed (by buying their product and service).

To me, if they are now offering VIP to anyone who bought a lifetime service (now including DTV/TiVo), then they should honor that. Plain and simple. I think I paid $249 lifetime way back for my SAT-T60, and I paid $299 a bit later for my Mother's SAT-60. Both of these units are still active with DTV, showing lifetime DVR service on our bills. But that should not matter, it did not matter with the standalones for VIP. You mentioned that you transferred from a broken unit. And when you think about it, the S3 for most people will mean that they will deactivate their DTV service.

I guess they want to put a cap on lifetimes still out there. I know Wall Street has punished them for the diminished revenue of the lifetime service. I think there is somewhere close to 3 million DTV/TiVo users out there. If this is the case, they should be limiting the VIP to only series 1 DTV/TiVo units. Was lifetime available when series 2 DTV/TiVo units came out? I think the service numbers are a different format, so it would be easy to tell.

In the end, I've bought three series 3 TiVo's, you've bought 5+. I bought mine through retail channels, maybe you did too, so TiVo's got their set retail margin on those already. Now we just want to give them another $199 per unit on top of that. And in doing so, leave DTV (who hasn't been their best friend of late), and maybe give TiVo some churn leverage when working with DTV in the future.

You come to a point where you know you're their best advocate, yet because of these loopholes, and TiVo's hesitation to fairly cover these, you see that they just hurt themselves. Why?

In the end, I really hope they give you a VIP for the "deactivated" DTV/TiVo unit that had a lifetime service for which you paid. In the spirit of the offer, that's what is fair.

I've got to call here in the next few days to transfer one myself. I'm replacing my Mother's lifetime SAT-T60 (still in use) with an S3. Going to cancel DTV afterwards. I'm not looking forward to the call because I have that feeling that I'll need to be bounced around a bit before I get a CSR that is aware of the VIP for DTV/TiVo lifetimes.

Oh, and whether DTV will start charging $6/month after the "transfer", I don't know. Personally, I doubt it. There's no obligation that I can see that would force DTV to do this. But if they do, it's just sort of a "cancellation laxative".


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I think D* will start charging the $5.99/mo for those who take this offer and that is their incentive to work with TiVo to get it done. TiVo's incentive is simple - sell more S3's.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

hiker said:


> I think D* will start charging the $5.99/mo for those who take this offer and that is their incentive to work with TiVo to get it done. TiVo's incentive is simple - sell more S3's.


That assumes that those buying a S3 will _stay_ with D*.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

bidger said:


> That assumes that those buying a S3 will _stay_ with D*.


True. I stayed with D* because of SundayTicket but most would probably leave so D* has a lot to lose. Apparently their marketing team didn't have much to say about this decision. Maybe D* just wants to get rid of lifetime status and doesn't care if they lose a subscriber in the process.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

I called a few days ago, and like others, was initially told that my DSR6000 was not eligible, but then after being put on hold, was then told that it was eligible for the lifetime transfer. However, the CSR I spoke with said that not only did the Series 3 have to be purchased by 12/31, but that the transfer also had to take place by 12/31, due to it being a "special limited offer" outside of the regular VIP offer. I called back yesterday and this time the CSR told me that as long as I purchased the S3 by 12/31 that it would be eligible for the transfer from the DSR6000. I asked her if she would make a note on my account stating this in case I didn't receive my S3 by 12/31 (it was purchased/shipped earlier this week). 

Has anyone else heard of a different transfer deadline for Directv TiVo boxes?


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

An update with my DirecTV transfer. Happy ending I think. It appears my Lifetime's and I had 3 of them, were still attached to my old DSR6000's that I replaced with HDVR2's in hopes of getting MRV etc. So finally I was able to transfer 2 DirecTV Lifetimes to Series3's except that it takes 3-5 days and a special team to make it happen.

Still keeping my fingers crossed because after all the trouble I went through, I feel it could still fail. It's a mystery to me how TiVo is making a judgement to grant or deny a DirecTV Lifetime transfer. I'm just glad on my third try I talked with a CSR who was listening and located my Lifetimes for me. I say thank you very much to him.

I was with DirecTV for 12 years and went back to cable because the Series3 would give me a comparable set of TiVo features I had with DirecTV plus new TiVo features I'll never get sticking with DirecTV. I'm with cable now, but I could also go with FIOS when it arrives. Now bring on the Netflix type subscription movie downloads already!


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Jason said:


> I called a few days ago, and like others, was initially told that my DSR6000 was not eligible, but then after being put on hold, was then told that it was eligible for the lifetime transfer. However, the CSR I spoke with said that not only did the Series 3 have to be purchased by 12/31, but that the transfer also had to take place by 12/31, due to it being a "special limited offer" outside of the regular VIP offer. I called back yesterday and this time the CSR told me that as long as I purchased the S3 by 12/31 that it would be eligible for the transfer from the DSR6000. I asked her if she would make a note on my account stating this in case I didn't receive my S3 by 12/31 (it was purchased/shipped earlier this week).
> 
> Has anyone else heard of a different transfer deadline for Directv TiVo boxes?


 Well, I was told 12/31/06 for purchase, 01/31/07 for activation. I think your CSR is wrong, but who am I to say one of their employees is wrong. But it would not make sense to have the activation deadline the same as the purchase deadline. There is no way you could have your box, TiVo service number, in time for activation.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

mtchamp said:


> An update with my DirecTV transfer. Happy ending I think. It appears my Lifetime's and I had 3 of them, were still attached to my old DSR6000's that I replaced with HDVR2's in hopes of getting MRV etc. So finally I was able to transfer 2 DirecTV Lifetimes to Series3's except that it takes 3-5 days and a special team to make it happen.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed because after all the trouble I went through, I feel it could still fail. It's a mystery to me how TiVo is making a judgement to grant or deny a DirecTV Lifetime transfer. I'm just glad on my third try I talked with a CSR who was listening and located my Lifetimes for me. I say thank you very much to him.
> 
> I was with DirecTV for 12 years and went back to cable because the Series3 would give me a comparable set of TiVo features I had with DirecTV plus new TiVo features I'll never get sticking with DirecTV. I'm with cable now, but I could also go with FIOS when it arrives. Now bring on the Netflix type subscription movie downloads already!


 I hope it works out for you. And to key on your Netflix comments, I'm with you on that too.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

...and MRV and TivoToGo and cNet.


----------



## rcawood (Jun 19, 2004)

hiker said:


> I think D* will start charging the $5.99/mo for those who take this offer and that is their incentive to work with TiVo to get it done. TiVo's incentive is simple - sell more S3's.


This makes no sense to me. I don't think D has to do anything (or work with) TIVO in order for TIVO to make this offer. From other posts here TIVO has all the info they need to determine if you orginally bought lifetime.

The vast majority of people taking advatage of this deal will be leaving D and going to cable (although not in my case). Thus D is not gaining an extra $6 per month but rather is losing a customer. It is clearly against D's best interest to assit TIVO in any way with this program.


----------



## RangerOne (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm another Directivo owner with Lifeline and was thinking about giving up on tivo and then I saw these posts. I decided to take the plung and buy a series three on buy-dot-com. I noticed that buy-dot-com is not going to charge my credit card until the unit ships. How does Tivo verify when you placed the order? I have an email from buy-dot-com showing the order date of 12/30? Is that good enough or will they go by the day I get charged? 

-RangerOne


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

RangerOne said:


> I'm another Directivo owner with Lifeline and was thinking about giving up on tivo and then I saw these posts. I decided to take the plung and buy a series three on buy-dot-com. I noticed that buy-dot-com is not going to charge my credit card until the unit ships. How does Tivo verify when you placed the order? I have an email from buy-dot-com showing the order date of 12/30? Is that good enough or will they go by the day I get charged?
> 
> -RangerOne


 I think that even if they ask, your order date would be good enough. I think the important date is the activation deadline. I thought it was end of Jan 2007, but some have said that it has been pushed back a few days into Feb. Maybe no doubt relating to that sucking sound as the S3 inventory at Dell flew out the door right before Christmas.

I just called today for the VIP transfer from a lifetime DTV/TiVo to an S3. I told the CSR that this was a DTV/TiVo lifetime and gave him the service number. He did not skip a beat, confirmed the transfer, took my cc number, and said that it would take around 72 hours for the unit to get activated. He said that there was some communication with DTV that was involved, and that's why it would take 72 hours.

Who knows what that communication is? But the message is pretty clear, "DTV, you probably just lost another customer."


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

TiVolunteer said:


> I just got off the line with the VIP line. I got the same response from the first two folks I talked with. Took two levels of escalation before someone had heard of this but "Savannah" took care of it with no issue. My S3 activation was less than 30 days ago, so they will be cancelling my 3 year prepay, crediting my account for the $299, and charging me $199 for the lifetime transfer from my SAT-T60.


Update -- The credit/charge hit my credit card today and my S3 is now showing LIFETIME status on tivo.com. However, it is showing Account Status = "4: Internal Testing" on the System Information screen. Interesting but it appears to be heading the right way.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I was never asked when or where I purchased my Series3's, I was only asked the service number. I don't think they will ever ask for a purchase date while transferring Lifetime. I think they will honor transfers up until 01/31/07 regardless of the purchase date. TiVo is only making sure customers knew they had a month to transfer a Lifetime to a Series3 according to the official rules. TiVo is only protecting itself from having to do any more transfers after 01/31/07.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone remember when DirecTV stopped offering lifetime DVR service?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> Anyone remember when DirecTV stopped offering lifetime DVR service?


It was sometime around October 2002.

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79168


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Sometime after 8/22/2002...

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?threadid=72821

Amusing comment from rogo and BrettStah about DVR fees:
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=664768#post664768
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=666308#post666308

Here we go:

September 24, 2002: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=672539#post672539


----------



## TimCarney67 (Aug 5, 2002)

Cool that TiVo opens up the Lifetime Subscription for DirecTiVo Lifetime Subscription holders. 

Not cool that they don't really let anyone know about it!

Not cool that it took them so long to honor the DirecTiVo Lifetime Subscription for the transfer offer!

Not cool that they did not roll it into the standard transfer offer!

Not cool that the offer was only open for two weeks or so, different than the standard transfer offer!

Not cool that the transfer had to occur by 12/31/2006, different than the standard transfer offer!

Not cool that they extended the standard transfer offer but not the DirecTiVo transfer offer!

Yes, I got all 4 DirecTiVos' Lifetime Subscriptions transferred. But, since i did not find out about it until 4:30pm on 12/31, it ruined New Year's Eve plans and it cost $450 extra since I paid retail for three of them 5 minutes before Best Buy closed for the evening. I know, poor me. But I almost misssed this opportunity and I know a lot of others missed out!

Really, don't you think TiVo should re-open the DirecTiVo Lifetime Subscription transfer opportunity with a decent time window? and, maybe mention it on the VIP page? and, offer refunds outside the 30 day window for DirecTiVo TiVo fans who bought 3-Year subscriptions because the offer had not started?


Ok, now it is time to go find 4 750GB SATA drives and do some upgrading.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yes, I got all 4 DirecTiVos' Lifetime Subscriptions transferred. But, since i did not find out about it until 4:30pm on 12/31, it ruined New Year's Eve plans and it cost $450 extra since I paid retail for three of them 5 minutes before Best Buy closed for the evening. I know, poor me. But I almost misssed this opportunity and I know a lot of others missed out!


That's good that you were able to get your things set up, but you didn't have to run out any buy things on Sunday night. There has been lots of talk about the fact that Tivo doesn't know when you bought your box, so as long as you do the transfer by the end of January, you're cool.

It would be a lot of hassle, but save you some money to return those boxes and buy them cheaper online. You'll have to decide if it is worth it or not...


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

It looks like TiVo has officially put an end to all DirecTiVo LT transfers. VIP page now has "*Offer does NOT apply to DIRECTV® customers.". Also deadlines have been extended: "TiVo® Series3 HD DVR purchase required by 1/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 03/02/2007."


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

hiker said:


> It looks like TiVo has officially put an end to all DirecTiVo LT transfers. VIP page now has "*Offer does NOT apply to DIRECTV® customers.". Also deadlines have been extended: "TiVo® Series3 HD DVR purchase required by 1/31/2006 and activation of the DVR is required by 03/02/2007."


Does that mean if we already bought it before 12/31 but didn't do the transfer yet that we are SOL?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

You'll have to call TiVo and ask. This whole thing has been a fiasco. Maybe there are some lucky ones who called and had TiVo place a note on their account approving the transfer.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

hiker said:


> You'll have to call TiVo and ask. This whole thing has been a fiasco. Maybe there are some lucky ones who called and had TiVo place a note on their account approving the transfer.


 I called and got mine transferred on 12/30. I was clear with the CSR that this was a lifetime on a DTV/TiVo box. He had no hesitation.

When I called right after the deal was posted, the CSR said that the VIP DTV/TiVo transfers would be offered from 12/13 to 1/31/07. The same activation deadline as the standalones.

But I agree with Hiker, this has really been an unclear deal. They don't advertise it, some CSR's don't confirm it, some do, then they remove it and change deadlines.

Maybe it was too successful, as limited as they were with information of the offer.

Another way to look at this, just a thought, fantasy, whatever. Maybe the new Liberty management at DTV became aware of the deal, got some early churn numbers as a result, extrapolated a bit, came to their senses, and asked TiVo to halt it (and let's start working together again). Not that it matters from a consumer point of view anymore for me, but this would be some good news for TiVo as a company.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

I transfered one on Saturday. I told the lady I had another coming and would like to transfer from my DirecTivo. She said "No problem." I should have had her note it.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

Phew, I got lucky w/ my CSR. He was able to pull all my service numbers and transfer it today. All I had to do was pony the $199 transfer. From what he said (no idea if it's true), is that I pretty much have lifetime on D* and Tivo S3. 

Almost makes me want to keep the D* just in case. But it's steep at $45/mo.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

oldskoolboarder said:


> Phew, I got lucky w/ my CSR. He was able to pull all my service numbers and transfer it today. All I had to do was pony the $199 transfer. From what he said (no idea if it's true), is that I pretty much have lifetime on D* and Tivo S3.
> 
> Almost makes me want to keep the D* just in case. But it's steep at $45/mo.


 So DTV won't be moving the lifetime statuses to monthly if you VIP "transfer" it to a S3. Ha, that's what I thought. The VIP already means that they will likely lose that customer, increasing their bill would have just ensured it.

The more I think about it, the more this whole offer smells like a loyalty test. To test consumer loyalty to the digital signal, or to the DVR. I know where my loyalties are.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I wrote most of this on the phone. I wanted to let others know exactly what happened in case they tried the same.

Well I called about 5 PM today to try to transfer. First CSR said no DTV transfers, when I pushed him he put me on hold. He came back and said ok it could be done. He then took my old TSN and put me on hold again. Came back and asked for new S3 TSN. It wouldn't let him put it trough so he put me on hold a third time. This time he came back and said the offer was only valid from 12/13-12/31. At that point he said sorry no way to do it. I came here and saw oldskoolboarder's post so I figured I would try again.

Second CSR knew about it right away and took old TSN. Then asked me when I bought the S3, which was last week. I was out of town until today. He said he would need to take some info and transfer to higher level to process. He then got all my info. Several times would come back with small info requests and lots of hold time.

I finally got to tier 2 (I am guessing). At first they couldn't find the old lifetime box. Then they did and got more confused since it was my friends old one. Had to confirm all his info. A new snag the DTV account being transferred from and the new tivo account must be under same name. I said can the S3 be activated under his name? On hold again. My friend has to do transfer it seems, then the S3 can be transferred ownership to me. A little over an hour on the phone and still not done. More to come.

My friend  called back and tier 1 said no dice since it was passed deadline. Told the above story and is on hold for tier 2. I pushed for case number or something on first call in case this happened and they wouldn't give me anything. Almost another hour on hold again so far. Well the tier 2 said they can't do it (even though last one said yes) and now being transferred to an account specialist. More holding. After 1:20 on hold they hung up while transferring. TiVo must be busy tonight took 15 minutes just to get to human to put me back in queue that dumped me. After another 15 min on hold (30 total for this call) the person who picked up essentially said ok its done.

It took almost 3 hours on the phone and 6-7 CSRs but I think it is finally done. The amazing thing is the variety of answers from all levels. I think you should still be able to a get a DTV -> S3 transfer done but it will get progressively harder. Good luck to anyone else who tries.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This sounds like so much fun. I'll get to do it myself when I get home tonight.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, this is just becoming more absurd as time goes on. 

I called 866-424-8486 at 8:17pm ET and at 8:28pm ET talked to Michael who seemed to be proceeding with everything; I was already in their system; I gave them both service numbers; he confirmed it was a DirecTV w/TiVo unit. Then he took a minute and came back and said the promotion had ended on 12/31/2006. At 8:31pm ET I asked for a supervisor. At 8:40pm ET I talked to a David Davis who told me the same thing, that there was nothing he could do, that I was mistaken that anybody else had already transferred service today from a DirecTV unit, and that there was nobody higher up to let me talk to about the issue. That there's "nobody higher in Customer Service" and that there's "nobody at corporate who could do anything to help me." He refused to believe that anybody had ever been told "buy by 12/31, transfer by 1/31" in relation to the DirecTV DVR, even though multiple people here have reported just that. Several times I repeated that I had bought the unit on 12/22 and received it today, 1/2, and if anybody had said 12/31 was the deadline to activate rather than 1/31 I had plenty of time to get it shipped a different way or get it somewhere local. I said goodbye. He said thanks for calling TiVo. Yeah. Call ended at 8:40pm ET.

So, EMail/PM to the good folks at TiVo sent.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Well I guess the upside is it only took 23 minutes to get your answer. Sorry it was a no. I got two no's and two yes's. It seems just to be who you talk to. I really wish we could get more detail on what happened on 12/13 to cause the change of heart, why it was secretive (or not publicized) and why it was not handled the same as far as offer time. It seems that tivo makes something off the S3 and gets the $199 either way.

Oh and one more note, the last person I talked to said the deal ended 12/31 but said I was close enough and they would do it anyway. It may just be getting someone who feels like being nice. Also as far as I can tell there are three levels, only someone in level two or maybe three can make it happen at this point. Instead of asking for supervisor ask for tier 2, not sure if it will make a difference.


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

While we're venting...

I called TiVo to transfer the lifetime on 12/30, and they said it was done. So, I called DirecTV today to cancel service. 

But I'm still getting "account not set up" messages on the TiVo. I called, then 15 minutes on hold, then got an operator, then got kicked back to a dial tone, then called again, then 30 minutes on hold, then a rep who said she needed to transfer me, then 15 minutes on hold, then another rep. He told me the transfer was being processed, but there was a holdup because it was a DirecTV lifetime.

My fear was that, once my DirecTV got turned off (at midnight tonight), TiVo would tell me I had no lifetime subscription to transfer. I asked to speak to a supervisor, and while holding I called DirecTV on my cell phone and told them to cancel the cancellation. (I gave up on talking to the TiVo supervisor after another 20 minutes on hold.)

I have to point out, DirecTV's customer service is a lot better than TiVo's--particularly in terms of wait times. Also, TiVo's hold music is particularly annoying.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

eelton said:


> While we're venting...
> 
> I called TiVo to transfer the lifetime on 12/30, and they said it was done. So, I called DirecTV today to cancel service.
> 
> ...


 When you called to cancel with DTV, what did you tell them? Did they ask why you were cancelling. Did you tell them this VIP offer was the reason? What did they say? Any retention offer?

I just wonder what DTV's reaction to all this is.


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> When you called to cancel with DTV, what did you tell them? Did they ask why you were cancelling. Did you tell them this VIP offer was the reason? What did they say? Any retention offer?
> 
> I just wonder what DTV's reaction to all this is.


I only told them it was because they were dropping TiVo and I had bought an S3. (In reality, it's more complex than that, but I wanted to make a point.) She said, "Isn't that a bit drastic?" I said no, and told her my mind was made up and I didn't want to discuss it further. Given that, she didn't offer anything for retention.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Well, this is just becoming more absurd as time goes on.
> 
> I called 866-424-8486 at 8:17pm ET and at 8:28pm ET talked to Michael who seemed to be proceeding with everything; I was already in their system; I gave them both service numbers; he confirmed it was a DirecTV w/TiVo unit. Then he took a minute and came back and said the promotion had ended on 12/31/2006. At 8:31pm ET I asked for a supervisor. At 8:40pm ET I talked to a David Davis who told me the same thing, that there was nothing he could do, that I was mistaken that anybody else had already transferred service today from a DirecTV unit, and that there was nobody higher up to let me talk to about the issue. That there's "nobody higher in Customer Service" and that there's "nobody at corporate who could do anything to help me." He refused to believe that anybody had ever been told "buy by 12/31, transfer by 1/31" in relation to the DirecTV DVR, even though multiple people here have reported just that. Several times I repeated that I had bought the unit on 12/22 and received it today, 1/2, and if anybody had said 12/31 was the deadline to activate rather than 1/31 I had plenty of time to get it shipped a different way or get it somewhere local. I said goodbye. He said thanks for calling TiVo. Yeah. Call ended at 8:40pm ET.
> 
> So, EMail/PM to the good folks at TiVo sent.


Did they let you transfer from your DireTV unit after all? Mine is coming today and I need to call tonight. I'm curious about the progress of your situation.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

joe mama said:


> Did they let you transfer from your DireTV unit after all? Mine is coming today and I need to call tonight. I'm curious about the progress of your situation.


No progress yet; no word from anybody yet; I've been holding off on playing CSR roulette hoping that I'll hear back from one of the people I emailed/PM'd here. It's agonizing me right now. buy.com's policy is RMA's must be issued within 14 days of the day THEY SHIP the product. Which itself is a bit absurd, IMO. And they have a 15% restocking fee.

So I'm facing fighting with buy.com over a return, fighting with a credit card company over fees, fighting with buy.com over shipping refunds, and fighting with TiVo over living up to what their own CSR's stated many different times or paying for the restocking/shipping since they reneged on their offer. I just want everything to go smoothly; I don't need crap right now. Comcast is coming on the 18th to do the install. It was tough enough to talk myself into finally canceling DirecTV in favor of cable. And if all goes well I'd be buying at least 1 more, possibly 2, Series3's within a month of that.

I still have faith that it'll all get straightened out. But that doesn't stop me from agonizing over it all right now.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I still have faith that it'll all get straightened out. But that doesn't stop me from agonizing over it all right now.


I hear ya man. I've been beating my head against a wall -- for a couple of months now -- trying to decide whether to jump the D* ship and go to cable. The Dell deal got me to jump -- I have a S2 to transfer Lifetime. When I heard Tivo was going to allow DirecTivo's be transferred, I jumped on another S3 from Buy.com. I called 12/30 to transfer Lifetime to the S3 from Dell and told the CSR that I had another S3 coming on 1/3/07. I asked if I should use the SAT-T60 Lifetime now, or if it was OK to wait and us the S2 now, she said "No problem, just call when you get it." I didn't ask her to note it 'cause I never thought Tivo would rescind their offer. I guess I'm a little naive. 

Now I'm like you, do I keep it, sell it or run it over with the truck?  I had a feeling the DirecTivo transfer was too good to be true.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> No progress yet; no word from anybody yet; I've been holding off on playing CSR roulette hoping that I'll hear back from one of the people I emailed/PM'd here.


Any idea as to who I can email/PM if it's a no go for me? I'm kind of oblivious to which members are Tivo employees with juice. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to post the information.

BTW: Good luck with your situation, I have faith it will work out as well.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I still have faith that it'll all get straightened out. But that doesn't stop me from agonizing over it all right now.


Your capacity for faith is much greater than I think mine would be in your situation ... 

I really hope you get some good news from your PMs, but based on the complete lack of public comment from TiVo Inc. in this thread since news first broke that DirecTV Lifetime transfers were being accepted, I'm hesitant to think you'll get an answer you'll be permitted to make public.

I think TiVo unfortunately has a little bit of egg on its face over this situation. The representatives of TiVo Inc. had many opportunities to step in here and confirm or decline the transfers, or to chime in and say the offers were no longer being accepted. Their silence now allows them to decline all current and future attempts to transfer DirecTV lifetime, as no one can point to any public representation either via TiVo web page or TCF post, that proves TiVo is reneging on a promise. (Yes, many customers have posted that they got the transfers, but it's not the same thing.)

After all that, I really hope I'm wrong, and that you'll get taken care of by TiVo and even be permitted to tell about it. I'd love to have the egg on my face ... 

Edit: I've been following this thread since the beginning, but don't recall seeing any posts from TiVo employees. If they were in here, then just ... "Never mind" about most of my post!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Edit: I've been following this thread since the beginning, but don't recall seeing any posts from TiVo employees. If they were in here, then just ... "Never mind" about most of my post!


I didn't mean to imply a TiVo rep posted anything official here, but enough people posted what they were told when they called TiVo and asked explicitly about this, and were consistently told the same things, that there should be no question (by any reasonable person) that was, indeed, what they were told.

There've been enough on-the-edge situations, much like this, where the TiVo reps here have stepped in and made right, and heck, they're even gonna make money on this one -- it's not like I'm saying I was told it could be done for free, et. al.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I didn't mean to imply a TiVo rep posted anything official here, but enough people posted what they were told when they called TiVo and asked explicitly about this, and were consistently told the same things, that there should be no question (by any reasonable person) that was, indeed, what they were told.


Doug, I never took it in any way that you thought TiVo was officially sanctioning this offer, so I sorry if my post even hints at that implication. But that is the point I was trying to make - that there has never been anything "official" about this offer, which is why I hope the last part of your post holds true for you. TiVo has indeed been very honorable about making things right with their customers, so I hope you get treated right, and when the transfer is complete, you'll be a very satisfied TiVo customer...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Your capacity for faith is much greater than I think mine would be in your situation ...
> 
> I really hope you get some good news from your PMs, but based on the complete lack of public comment from TiVo Inc. in this thread since news first broke that DirecTV Lifetime transfers were being accepted, I'm hesitant to think you'll get an answer you'll be permitted to make public.
> 
> ...


You make some good points, but I don't think TiVo has egg on their face.

Weaknees sure does though, they publicly announced it as "official" on their site, when it (obviously) was anything but official.

For all we know, TiVo gave their CSR's a little leeway to make exceptions for certain circumstances to allow DirecTV transfers, but never intended to open the floodgates allowing ALL transfers.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Adam1115 said:
 

> You make some good points, but I don't think TiVo has egg on their face.
> 
> Weaknees sure does though, they publicly announced it as "official" on their site, when it (obviously) was anything but official.
> 
> For all we know, TiVo gave their CSR's a little leeway to make exceptions for certain circumstances to allow DirecTV transfers, but never intended to open the floodgates allowing ALL transfers.


The story I was told by "Michael" when I called yesterday was that the offer existed from 12/13/2006 to 12/31/2006. They obviously can look up and see something, so that's official enough right there.

As to why this ever existed? I can only guess that the original transfer offer was just poorly written and they were getting people calling up after having bought one and were upset they weren't being allowed to transfer, so they decided to make it "official." Since the original standalone offer also ended 12/31/2006 and they were extending that, they made sure to get the language correct this time about DirecTV units not being eligible. In the process of creating the extension to the original offer, they didn't make it clear that transfers were similarly still allowed through 1/31/2007 as that original offer stated and that it was purchases that had to be made by 12/31/2006.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I didn't mean to imply a TiVo rep posted anything official here, but enough people posted what they were told when they called TiVo and asked explicitly about this, and were consistently told the same things, that there should be no question (by any reasonable person) that was, indeed, what they were told.
> 
> There've been enough on-the-edge situations, much like this, where the TiVo reps here have stepped in and made right, and heck, they're even gonna make money on this one -- it's not like I'm saying I was told it could be done for free, et. al.


I debated and debated with myself and ended up losing (or is that winning?) in the end. I ordered a Series 3 on December 30th with the express intention of transferring my DirecTiVo lifetime to it. The Series 3 unit hasn't been delivered; I'm waiting to see how your situation unfolds before I decide to return it. I really just needed more storage than the paltry Insight cable 6412 DVR has - maybe I'll just get a second 6412 DVR and stack 'em  ...


----------



## Anchorman (Mar 2, 2002)

I called Tivo this afternoon and told them I wanted to transfer lifetime from my DirectTivo to my new S3 which just arrived. The CSR asked for the service number on the DTivo and then the S3 and sounded like he was trying to make it happen. Then he said "oops, wait a second, I am no longer allowed to do this". He explained that the ability to transfer from Dtivo expired on 12/31/06. He kept saying that there was nothing that could be done about it.

I asked to speak with a manager and explained that I ordered the S3 on 12/26 but it just came today, and he said that as long as it was ordered before the 12/31 expiration date, that we could still do the transfer, so he connected me back to the original CSR and after being on hold forever (like 20 minutes) he came back on and said that it would take a day or two for the transfer to happen, and that he had to "escalate" the case, but it soulds like I am in luck.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

Anchorman said:


> I called Tivo this afternoon and told them I wanted to transfer lifetime from my DirectTivo to my new S3 which just arrived. The CSR asked for the service number on the DTivo and then the S3 and sounded like he was trying to make it happen. Then he said "oops, wait a second, I am no longer allowed to do this". He explained that the ability to transfer from Dtivo expired on 12/31/06. He kept saying that there was nothing that could be done about it.
> 
> I asked to speak with a manager and explained that I ordered the S3 on 12/26 but it just came today, and he said that as long as it was ordered before the 12/31 expiration date, that we could still do the transfer, so he connected me back to the original CSR and after being on hold forever (like 20 minutes) he came back on and said that it would take a day or two for the transfer to happen, and that he had to "escalate" the case, but it soulds like I am in luck.


Awesome! Good for you.:up: Mine has been delivered -- sitting on the porch -- so I'll give it a shot tonight. Fingers crossed my friends.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

joe mama said:


> Awesome! Good for you.:up: Mine has been delivered -- sitting on the porch -- so I'll give it a shot tonight. Fingers crossed my friends.


Please let us know what happens.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just tried again. I spoke with Sierra. She talked to her supervisor, Steve, who again said 12/31/2006 was the cutoff and there was nothing they could do. I mentioned someone else, yet again, has just reported talking to someone and getting it done, and she just repeated herself that it's not possible. I asked who this "Steve" reported to and she said that person was in California. So I guess I will continue to await someone with the ability to actually do something more than read (or misread) some statement to help resolve this.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Doug - PM Anchorman and see if you can set up a three-way conference call with Anchorman and TiVo ... or at least try to get more info from Anchorman. If nothing else, find out what TiVo call centers you are reaching. Maybe the Michigan-area call center is more lenient than the NJ-area call center!


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Tivo and my transfer went through without a hitch.  I gave the CSR both service numbers and my credit card number and that was it. No questions or begging. This is kind of weird 'cause I'm half expecting a phone call saying it was a mistake. I hope I don't get any important calls 'cause I ain't answering.


----------



## MichaelFF (Jan 2, 2007)

I also got my DirectTiVo lifetime transfered to a Series3. Just had to verbally verify that I bought it before the end of last year. I don't have a HDTV yet, but based on this offer I bought.


----------



## Anchorman (Mar 2, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Doug - PM Anchorman and see if you can set up a three-way conference call with Anchorman and TiVo ... or at least try to get more info from Anchorman. If nothing else, find out what TiVo call centers you are reaching. Maybe the Michigan-area call center is more lenient than the NJ-area call center!


I called the VIP line at 866-424-8486. The CSR and the manager were not going to let the DTivo to S3 transfer happen until I said the "magic words" that the S3 was ordered on 12/26. As soon as I said that, the manager said that my situation met the requirements and I could do the transfer. :up:

Funny thing is, I didn't have to furnish any kind of proof other than my word that the S3 was ordered on 12/26.  (Although that part *was* true and Dell invoiced my account on 12/29 when the unit shipped)


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

Anchorman said:


> I called the VIP line at 866-424-8486. The CSR and the manager were not going to let the DTivo to S3 transfer happen until I said the "magic words" that the S3 was ordered on 12/26. As soon as I said that, the manager said that my situation met the requirements and I could do the transfer. :up:
> 
> Funny thing is, I didn't have to furnish any kind of proof other than my word that the S3 was ordered on 12/26.  (Although that part *was* true and Dell invoiced my account on 12/29 when the unit shipped)


The guy I talked to never asked anything beyond "Old service number," "New service number" and " Credit card number?" No mention of the date purchased nor DirecTivo. The whole transaction took no more than 5 minutes -- after 20 on hold.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm on hold again and this call isn't going particularly well, either (more later). It sure would help to have the name of a CSR who did this properly for someone. There's 2 call centers, BTW.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

My anger level is just going up exponentially over this issue. I'm taking a breather after this call is over.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This time I called at 9:48pm ET and at 9:57pm ET spoke with Jessica who put me on hold pretty quickly for a few minutes and came back and recited a history of what I went through yesterday. I went on to explain that yet again today a few more people have tranferred lifetime from a DirecTV unit to a Series3 that they ordered in December. She put me on hold to talk to her supervisor (Jesus) and came back a few minutes later reiterating everything again. That it the offer was over and there's nothing she or anyone can do about it. I then asked for the name of the person I should talk to at corporate who is responsible either for setting these policies or for overseeing the customer service operations. She couldn't or wouldn't give it to me. I restated that request and said I have no trouble picking up a phone and calling TiVo HQ but it would simply save me a little time if I could just ask for the person I need to talk to rather than explaining myself over and over again as I get transferred around. So on hold I go again, and a few minutes later she comes back apologizing again that she doesn't have any information to give me. I asked her if it was her supervisor, Jesus, who she kept talking to everytime I was put on hold and she said yes. So I then said "thanks, Jessica" and she came back with "I have a case number for you" and gave me #5888420.

Call over at 10:19pm ET.

So tomorrow, unless I get a reply back from one of the PM/emails I sent yesterday and resolve it first, I will begin pursuing this through the corporate offices.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I'm on hold again and this call isn't going particularly well, either (more later). It sure would help to have the name of a CSR who did this properly for someone. There's 2 call centers, BTW.


Doug - I'm sorry but I forgot to ask the guy's name. I wanted to get off the phone as fast as possible before he realized what he was doing.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Also sorry, Doug. I wonder if you might not get an answer to your PMs and emails right away. Aren't the TCF TiVo Inc. regulars gearing up for CES? They may already be traveling or out of town.


----------



## slozen (Nov 2, 2005)

It took just shy of 2 hours, but the third CSR, Kathy, made it happen. She mentioned that the offer was expired but that she would make this a "one time exception" and that it would take 48-72 hours for the S3 to register. My advise is to stay on the line and literally don't take no for an answer (in a polite way, of course.) Good luck.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

drew2k said:


> Also sorry, Doug. I wonder if you might not get an answer to your PMs and emails right away. Aren't the TCF TiVo Inc. regulars gearing up for CES? They may already be traveling or out of town.


They've both been on the forum today. Though the PM to one of them still says unread.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

When I sent the PM about my problem I found I had to send one of them as an email, and I really swear I did so. I mean, I remember the cut & paste and everything. But it's not in my Sent folder, it's not in the Outbox, it's not in the Drafts folder, and it's not even on my server where I capture a copy of everything passing through. So somehow I guess I screwed up sending the original email, so I wrote another one and sent it off tonight.

SIX MINUTES later...

I get a reply back that a senior account specialist will be calling me tomorrow to complete the transfer.

So I think this problem is solved. 

And hopefully that means anyone else who ends up with the same problem will be able to get it addressed as well.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

Congrats Doug. What a pain. Keep an eye on the Tivo account on tivo.com. They said it'll take 48 to 72 hours for the transfer to occur. It still isn't there tonite.


----------



## joe mama (Oct 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> When I sent the PM about my problem I found I had to send one of them as an email, and I really swear I did so. I mean, I remember the cut & paste and everything. But it's not in my Sent folder, it's not in the Outbox, it's not in the Drafts folder, and it's not even on my server where I capture a copy of everything passing through. So somehow I guess I screwed up sending the original email, so I wrote another one and sent it off tonight.
> 
> SIX MINUTES later...
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it Doug :up: They were probably just testing you.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I get a reply back that a senior account specialist will be calling me tomorrow to complete the transfer.
> 
> So I think this problem is solved.
> 
> And hopefully that means anyone else who ends up with the same problem will be able to get it addressed as well.


Doug -

Great for you! :up:

If possible, please keep track of the name of the "senior account specialist" and any details - it might just help out those of us (me in particular  ) who will be trying to get DirecTiVo lifetime transferred for S3 units purchased before 31 December 2006.


----------



## SpelunkerBob (Aug 30, 2001)

That's what I get for not following these forums anymore. I would love to take advantage of this deal, but it'll be real difficult to roll 5 days off the calander. I would so love to dump DirecTV and go back to cable (Wow did I really say that).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SpelunkerBob said:


> That's what I get for not following these forums anymore. I would love to take advantage of this deal, but it'll be real difficult to roll 5 days off the calander. I would so love to dump DirecTV and go back to cable (Wow did I really say that).


Perhaps you could find someone who'd purchased a Series 3 in December and hasn't transferred lifetime to it yet, who'd be transferring lifetime from another standalone unit. You could probably transfer your lifetime to it and then trade it for a newly purchased one you buy. Since the transfer offer from stand-alones was extended, everybody wins.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm glad things seem to have worked out for you Doug.

I have no idea why TiVo started allowing VIP for DTV lifetimes in the middle of December. Because it was so quiet, and did not follow the same deadlines as the original, maybe they were just testing the market.

I don't know, but if it was a test, I hope they got the data they were looking for.


----------



## dizzy46 (Jun 2, 2006)

i called yesterday and asked about the s3 deal and i was told that it had been extend to buy by 1-31-07 and change over life time by 3-2-07


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

dizzy46 said:


> i called yesterday and asked about the s3 deal and i was told that it had been extend to buy by 1-31-07 and change over life time by 3-2-07


 Be careful, you have to be clear.

As far as I know, the VIP offer for STANDALONES to S3 has been extended like you mention.

This discussion is about the VIP offer for DIRECTV/TiVo to S3. And we are being told that this offer ended 12/31/2006. A few folks here are trying to get the S3's they ordered prior to that date accepted for VIP under this program.


----------



## dizzy46 (Jun 2, 2006)

is a Philips Tivo Series 1 a standalone ?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

dizzy46 said:


> is a Philips Tivo Series 1 a standalone ?


 I don't know. Does it say DirecTV anywhere on it? Does it use a DirecTV access card? If not, it's probably a standalone. If you post the model number, I bet many here can post back immediately.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dizzy46 said:


> is a Philips Tivo Series 1 a standalone ?


If your menus all say DirecTV on the display, there are connections for two satellite cables on the back, there's a place for an access card on the back, or there's a DirecTV logo anywhere on the front, it's a DirecTV unit, not a standalone.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I called last week and transferred two DirecTV TiVo Lifetimes to Series3. They said 3-5 days for the transaction and today they are in manage my account. DirecTV! Take a hike! I have one more to transfer if TiVo re-instates this offer. I'll buy another S3 just because I can transfer another Lifetime.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> When I sent the PM about my problem I found I had to send one of them as an email, and I really swear I did so. I mean, I remember the cut & paste and everything. But it's not in my Sent folder, it's not in the Outbox, it's not in the Drafts folder, and it's not even on my server where I capture a copy of everything passing through. So somehow I guess I screwed up sending the original email, so I wrote another one and sent it off tonight.
> 
> SIX MINUTES later...
> 
> ...


Congrats Doug, and TiVo Inc. as well for doing the right thing. I hope someone also looks into the irregularities at the call centers though, because there was quite a bit of disparity between the treatment you and other customers received. Someone needs to be accountable for that...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just got the call from the account specialist, I gave him my credit card number and he got it all set up in about 3 minutes. I checked online and it shows Product Lifetime as well. So hopefully when I get home in a couple hours it'll activate after a forced call/connection, if not done already.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I just got the call from the account specialist, I gave him my credit card number and he got it all set up in about 3 minutes. I checked online and it shows Product Lifetime as well. So hopefully when I get home in a couple hours it'll activate after a forced call/connection, if not done already.


Wooo hoooo! There's hope yet for those of us who still want to do the same!

Mike


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I created 3 season passes online about 30 minutes ago and just got the confirming emails that they've been received and scheduled as of 5 minutes ago.


----------



## rcawood (Jun 19, 2004)

We presumably just transferred lifetime on a DirecTV Sony T-60 (about 1:30 Central). S-3 was purchased before 12/31 and received on 1/2/07. One call to the VIP line, no questions (beyond the expected), no hassles. My wife did not mention DirectTV although I assume the service number on the T-60 identifies it as such. Rep indicated that it would take the time others have quoted here to show up (36 to 48 hours or something like that  I do remember it was the same as quoted by a few others earlier in the thread).

Edit: I signed in on-line and the web page says no active DVRs for this account. I thought the wait period/delay was for the lifetime to show up. Is it actually the period before TIVO shows the DVR as active? Doug, it appears yours showed up online very quickly.

Edit (Again): Just showed up on-line and "Account Status" online show "Lifetime".


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

rcawood said:


> Edit (Again): Just showed up on-line and "Account Status" online show "Lifetime".


Yours showed up on the same day? Interesting...I'm at 5 days and counting, and nothing yet.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

eelton said:


> Yours showed up on the same day? Interesting...I'm at 5 days and counting, and nothing yet.


You need to call them. Today was day 6 for me, I got paranoid and called to check on status. My transfer somehow was not taken  , even though I called and initiated it on 12/30. Gave them my service numbers, credit card, and was told there would be a 72 hour window.

I called today, and they did not show the transfer requested. Bumped up to level 3, they took the information again, 3-4 hours later my S3 shows lifetime.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

rcawood said:


> Doug, it appears yours showed up online very quickly.


Yep. At least I don't have to worry about that part. 

It shows online as lifetime and it shows on the unit as lifetime, so it's all set. I also had a pending restart on it when I got home for 8.0.1c (it was at 8.0.1b when I last looked).


----------



## havok423 (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyone, I have to ask a really stupid question. Trying to scan through the thread, but the answer is jumping out at me...

Some people paid for a lifetime service agreement on DirecTiVo's? Why? Was this to avoid the DVR fee that DirecTV would have changed if you didn't have their highest level service or was it something included in the price of the unit when bought.

I have three DirecTiVo's all happily recording away with TiVo service and I don't recall ever paying for lifetime service agreements. Now, I've had the highest programming package available from DirecTV forever and they told me they waive the fee for maintaining that service. Is that why I never had to pay anything and consequently why I'll never be able to transfer any service?

Thanks for your patience...


----------



## jautor (Jul 1, 2001)

havok423 said:


> Everyone, I have to ask a really stupid question. Trying to scan through the thread, but the answer is jumping out at me...
> 
> Some people paid for a lifetime service agreement on DirecTiVo's? Why? Was this to avoid the DVR fee that DirecTV would have changed if you didn't have their highest level service or was it something included in the price of the unit when bought.
> 
> ...


Yes, DVR service has been included with Platinum since the "change". Before the change, when lifetime was offered for $199, the TiVo DVR service fee was $9.99/month, and I don't think it was included with Platinum, either... So it was a good deal, and in hindsight, an excellent deal when DirecTV made it "account lifetime".

Jeff


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

Just checked online. Mine has lifetime listed. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## havok423 (Jun 13, 2002)

How did you check online?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

havok423 said:


> How did you check online?


Go to tivo.com and click on Manage My Account.


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

20TIL6 said:


> You need to call them. Today was day 6 for me, I got paranoid and called to check on status. My transfer somehow was not taken  , even though I called and initiated it on 12/30. Gave them my service numbers, credit card, and was told there would be a 72 hour window.
> 
> I called today, and they did not show the transfer requested. Bumped up to level 3, they took the information again, 3-4 hours later my S3 shows lifetime.


I just called...again (fourth call total, now 6 days since I started the process). The level 1 person thought the fact that I have two DirecTV TiVos might be an issue. The level 2 person said that wasn't the case, and basically gave me instructions to keep waiting. She said to call back if my temporary service gets turned off--which it's scheduled to in another two days.


----------



## ad301 (Dec 21, 2001)

For anyone wondering, TiVo is still transferring D* lifetimes over to S3 boxes. I had done one back on Dec 26th, and then decided to get two more S3s, which I ordered on Dec 30th, but didn't receive until yesterday, Jan 8th. I called TiVo, and first transferred a SA Series1 lifetime over, no problem. Then we moved on to my remaining D* lifetime (I had purchased two back in 2001), but this was a little more complicated. At no time did the rep give me a hard time about it, but he did need to consult often with his supervisor, and after 55 minutes on the phone, it was done. The D*>S3 transfer showed up online and on the box overnight, but the S1>S3 transfer doesn't show yet. I guess that's because the D* transfers require special handling of some sort, so they show up sooner. Also, just FYI, at no time was I asked about a purchase date.


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Has anyone else had recent success transfering DTiVo lifetime to an S3? If so, what kind of hassles, if any, did you face.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

Deacon West said:


> Has anyone else had recent success transfering DTiVo lifetime to an S3? If so, what kind of hassles, if any, did you face.


Well, I'll be finding out in a couple of days. The Series 3 I ordered on December 30th is finally shipping and I'll receive it Thursday January 11th. I'll probably wait until Friday or Saturday to try the transfer from my DirecTiVo - I'll post my results.

Mike


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

It looks like they removed "*Offer does NOT apply to DIRECTV® customers." from the VIP page, so maybe they are again accepting xfrs from DirecTiVos?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

hiker said:


> It looks like they removed "*Offer does NOT apply to DIRECTV® customers." from the VIP page, so maybe they are again accepting xfrs from DirecTiVos?


Is it really so hard for them just to list the specific models it applies to? It just seems TiVo sometimes really goes out of their way to make things ambiguous and cause themselves headaches.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

I originally purchased lifetime for my first DirecTiVo (a Hughes). I transferred the lifetime to my HD DirecTiVo. Which TSN do I give them when I call to transfer lifetime to my Series 3? Thanks in advance for your assistance!

Mike


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

mdobbins said:


> I originally purchased lifetime for my first DirecTiVo (a Hughes). I transferred the lifetime to my HD DirecTiVo. Which TSN do I give them when I call to transfer lifetime to my Series 3? Thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> Mike


You can give them either number. The DirecTV lifetime is per account, not per box, so they just need a number to look up the account by.

(Having said that, I found most or all of the reps didn't know the per account thing, and asked which of my two DirecTV TiVos I wanted to transfer the lifetime from. Made me wonder what would happen if I tried transfering two lifetimes to two S3s.)


----------



## jimtronic (Jan 18, 2007)

This is such great news, this board just helped me out big time. I canceled my 3 year prepaid and got the lifetime. They extended the tranfer deadline to 1/31 and they are doing DirectTV transfers! I just did it.


----------



## Heckler (Jul 30, 2002)

jimtronic said:


> This is such great news, this board just helped me out big time. I canceled my 3 year prepaid and got the lifetime. They extended the tranfer deadline to 1/31 and they are doing DirectTV transfers! I just did it.


Same here, bought the S3 from digitalhotbuy.com on Wednesday @ midnight, arrived on Monday (FedEx wasn't closed on MLK), and transferred my DTV lifetime on Tuesday.

Series 3 with lifetime appears under Manage My Account @ tivo.com.

When I called, I was just matter-of-fact, said I wanted to "transfer lifetime from S1 to my new S3" (omitted that the S1 was a Sony SAT-T60 w/DTV). Agent asked for the old TSN then put me on hold for ~10 minutes while he "did the paperwork", when came back, asked for my CC# and said that because it was a DTV lifetime he had to send it to the escalation team, but that it should done in 1->3 days. I then asked "don't you need the new TSN?" to which he said (very Homer-like) "DOH" then asked for it... Got a call from TiVo yesterday that the CC# had been taken down with 17 digits instead of 16, so I had to call back today and correct that, 5 minutes, no problem. S3 is now on my account with lifetime...

FYI


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I just transfered my DirecTiVo lifetime to my Series 3. I bought my S3 from Amazon last week and activated it on Tuesday not knowing that DirecTiVo transfers were allowed at all until I read this thread. I had activated with a prepaid three year subscription. The first person I spoke to had to transfer me to someone else since my prepaid sub had to be cancelled. The second person said he didn't think a DirecTiVo sub could be transfered but said he would check. He came back and said it was ok and cancelled my 3 year sub and then transfered my lifetime to the S3. He said I would have a temporary subscription until the transfer took in one or two days. He never asked when I purchased my S3. The VIP offer doesn't say anything about DirecTiVos being excluded or that the S3 had to be purchased by 12/31, so I think they are treating all TiVos the same now.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, don't panic when you don't see it transferred in a few days. It will most likely take 60 days. I panicked and asked.


----------



## cram501 (Oct 23, 2002)

I attempted my transfer today. I bought the S3 back when it was released in September.

I've been hesitant to even attempt the transfer considering how many problems people have been running in to. I want to buy at least one more in the next few months. With that plus the transfer period running out, I decided to attempt a transfer now that they are open again for Direct Tivos.

Level 1 - Couldn't do a Direct TV -> Tivo transfer.
Level 2 - Could do the transfer but charge me a $200 cancellation fee.
Level 3 - Could do the transfer but cannot waive the cancellation fee. 
Level 4 - The request has been forwarded to accounting and I should receive a call back in the next week. I was told they cannot waive the cancellation fee for the transfer.

It appears the problem exists because I bought my system back in september and did not (could not) transfer lifetime since the DirectTivo's were excluded.

I will wait to see if I get a call back and if I do, whether they will waive the charges. The CSR's I spoke to were all polilte. The experience overall was nice except for the fact I have not received the lifetime transfer as of yet.


----------



## terramar (Jan 28, 2003)

cram501 said:


> I attempted my transfer today. I bought the S3 back when it was released in September.
> 
> I've been hesitant to even attempt the transfer considering how many problems people have been running in to. I want to buy at least one more in the next few months. With that plus the transfer period running out, I decided to attempt a transfer now that they are open again for Direct Tivos.
> 
> ...


I couldn't get them to waive the xfer fee either. So I transferred the lifetime to my second S3 that was on monthly. Now I've got another DirecTV lifetime that I can transfer to another S3......any idea on how I could sell this to someone, or what would be a fair price?

Tom


----------



## cram501 (Oct 23, 2002)

> So I transferred the lifetime to my second S3 that was on monthly.


My S3 is on monthly with a year commitment starting last September. They still wanted to charge me $200 for the cancellation if I transfer the lifetime to the S3.

I'll wait until the end of the week and see if I get a call back.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cram501 said:


> My S3 is on monthly with a year commitment starting last September. They still wanted to charge me $200 for the cancellation if I transfer the lifetime to the S3.
> 
> I'll wait until the end of the week and see if I get a call back.


The cancellation fee amount is $200 or the balance remaining on your commitment, whichever is less. If you've made 5 payments already, that'd leave 7 @ $19.95 each or $139.65 as your cancellation penalty.

http://www.tivo.com/5.11.6.asp

8. An early termination fee of the lesser of $200.00 or the amount owed on the remaining term of your monthly TiVo Package commitment will be charged to you if your monthly TiVo Package is cancelled prior to the end of your commitment, except as permitted under TiVo's 30 day Money Back Guarantee.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I have to agree with Doug, why can't TiVo decide. After going through hours of torture on 1/2 on the phone I wish they would have made this decision sooner. DTV transfers were not allow from launch until 12/13, were allowed 12/13-12/31, not allowed from 1/1-1/10(?) and now again allowed from 1/10(?)-3/2. All I can say to anyone wishing to do this, don't be surprised if the status changes again tomorrow. It is still a good offer, but just handled amazingly poorly.


----------



## cram501 (Oct 23, 2002)

> The cancellation fee amount is $200 or the balance remaining on your commitment, whichever is less. If you've made 5 payments already, that'd leave 7 @ $19.95 each or $139.65 as your cancellation penalty.


I was quoting the Tivo CSR. In her defense she probalby said up to $200. She didn't calculate the value and I didn't look up the policy.

The price I have my S3 is $12.95. With the above policy I believe I would owe $90.65.

I was going to buy another S3 sometime in the next few months. It may be worth getting one this week and just doing the transfer on the new one.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hoyty said:


> I have to agree with Doug, why can't TiVo decide. After going through hours of torture on 1/2 on the phone I wish they would have made this decision sooner. DTV transfers were not allow from launch until 12/13, were allowed 12/13-12/31, not allowed from 1/1-1/10(?) and now again allowed from 1/10(?)-3/2. All I can say to anyone wishing to do this, don't be surprised if the status changes again tomorrow. It is still a good offer, but just handled amazingly poorly.


And nobody is going to give TiVo credit to listening to their customers' arguments and changing things to be fair to their customers?

Face it, TiVo never intended the lifetime transfer offer to apply to DirecTiVos. It wasn't until it was shown that, contrary to TiVo's original opinion, there were a small number of people who got their DirecTiVo lifetime through TiVo, that TiVo decided to open it up to DirecTiVo'ers until Dec 31.

And then they listened to the arguments of folks who didn't find out about the change in time to get a TiVo by Dec 31, and decided that to be fair, they needed to extend the DirecTiVo offer to the full period.

So TiVo bends over backwards, and opens up the offer far wider then they had planned (and wider than they had to), in order to be fair to a small handful of people with a legitimate argument, and nobody is doing anything but complaining!

Note that I have no problem with the people complaining; I understand where they're coming from. (And the execution of the policy changes left something to be desired, but that's mostly normal customer service inertia).

I just find it remarkable that a company can listen to its customers, adapt its policies accordingly (on a very fast time scale, and at their expense), and *nobody* thanks them for that, or recognizes their efforts!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

CrispyCritter said:


> And nobody is going to give TiVo credit to listening to their customers' arguments and changing things to be fair to their customers?
> 
> Face it, TiVo never intended the lifetime transfer offer to apply to DirecTiVos. It wasn't until it was shown that, contrary to TiVo's original opinion, there were a small number of people who got their DirecTiVo lifetime through TiVo, that TiVo decided to open it up to DirecTiVo'ers until Dec 31.
> 
> ...


All it would ever have taken is for TiVo to make a direct statement on their offer page about the subject. It could even be done whenever terms changed.

For example, for awhile, after 1/1, the revised offer that was extended through February specifically had language excluding DirecTV TiVo units. Then it was just removed at some point in January, leaving it ambiguous again.

The original offer was, according to numerous CSR's, applicable to DirecTV TiVo units if you purchased the unit between 12/13/2006 and 12/31/2006 and transferred before 1/31/2007. Come 12/31/2006, the story changed to the transfer needing to have been completed by 12/31/2006.

None if the way this was handled helps anyone, including TiVo. While it's nice they're doing this, it's still something that you wonder if you'll be able to count on once you place the order for a Series 3. Because it's still not stated anywhere... it's just not explicitly excluded like it was for awhile.

It's just not unreasonable to think they could define the terms of their offer with better specificity. After all, they manage to come up with a legal agreement/policy for other aspects of their service that's generally been thought through and covers most all circumstances, and even does so in plain language. So we know they have lawyers who could do the fine print properly.


----------



## cram501 (Oct 23, 2002)

I am still waiting to hear back from Tivo. The questions is, will they actually call me on the waiver or did the CSR just want to get me off the phone?

It has been two days. I guess I will give them one more day and start the process all over again and assume that CSR just didn't want to deal with it.

I don't understand why this is so difficult. I was planning on buying at least one or two more S3's later this year. If I can't resolve an issue as simple as this, I can't see spending that amount of money in the future. It is more frustrating then it should be. 

I thought about just buying another S3 now and doing the transfer with the new box. The problem I face is, will I have the same run around on the new box? I don't think I'm willing to spend another $800 to find out.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Just a confirmation that TiVo just did another DirecTV TiVo Lifetime transfer for me with no hassels. Takes effect in 48-72 hours.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

You know, I might be more confident in this if the Lifetime Transfer I did from my Series 1 back the day I activated my S3 was showing up on Manage My Account. But even today the Lifetime service shows on the S1 and the S3 shows a year pre-paid.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Ereth said:


> You know, I might be more confident in this if the Lifetime Transfer I did from my Series 1 back the day I activated my S3 was showing up on Manage My Account. But even today the Lifetime service shows on the S1 and the S3 shows a year pre-paid.


Most people report the names get reversed upon the transfer; you're not relying on the names you assigned to determine this, are you?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dswallow said:


> Most people report the names get reversed upon the transfer; you're not relying on the names you assigned to determine this, are you?


It's pretty obvious when the S3 starts with 648 and the S2 is 240 (for example). I was told, and it says in the transfer rules, that it will take up to 60 days before the change will occur AND you can not cancel the old one until after 60 days.


```
*This product is not compatible with satellite.
**You can find the 15 digit TiVo Service Number on 
the back of the DVR or on the System Information 
screen. (From TiVo Central, select "New Messages 
& Setup," then "System Information.")

Terms and conditions for the TiVo® Series3 
PLT Transfer TiVo Offer (the "Offer"):


TiVo® Series3 HD DVR purchase required 
by 1/31/2007 and activation of the DVR is 
required by 03/02/2007. 

Offer good for all subscribers with an existing 
paid Product Lifetime Service subscription. 

Product Lifetime Service may be transferred 
from an existing box to a TiVo Series3 HD 
DVR only. This offer is not being extended 
to transfer Product Lifetime Service to any 
other product. 

All terms and conditions for a 1-year 
prepaid subscription apply to your old DVR. 

At the end of 1-year, you will be automatically 
rolled to then-applicable monthly rate. The 
1-year contract is not transferable to another party. 

Cancellation of only the 1-year contract on 
the old DVR while still transferring the 
Product Lifetime Service to the new Series3 
HD DVR will be permitted, but only after 
60 days of service for both boxes have 
elapsed. 

Cancellations on the 1-year 
contract will not result in refund of the 
$199 transfer fee. 

All other warranty 
replacement costs still apply to the old DVR. 

If you return the box within 30 days of 
placing the order on the website, you 
will receive a full refund on any paid 
transfer fee and hardware cost. The 
shipping charge for the return is at 
your expense. Returns outside of 30 
days will not be accepted. If the transfer 
is cancelled within the first 30 days, the 
Product Lifetime Service will remain on your old DVR. 

Both boxes will be activated once this process 
is complete, but the contract information 
may take over 60 days to be reflected on 
the DVR or "Manage My Account". 

The TiVo Service Agreement applies to the 
Series3 HD DVR, along with other terms 
and conditions listed at www.tivo.com/policies. 

In case of any discrepancies between those 
terms and those listed in this offer, the terms 
defined in this offer supersede those posted.
```


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

Well, my lifetime transfer from my DirecTiVo went very smoothly. My account now shows lifetime after 4 days. I just wish the cable card installation was as trouble-free, but that's another thread...!

Mike


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

mdobbins said:


> Well, my lifetime transfer from my DirecTiVo went very smoothly. My account now shows lifetime after 4 days. I just wish the cable card installation was as trouble-free, but that's another thread...!


It appears that the transfer from DirecTV goes through instantly while the transfer of the Series 2 takes up to 60 days. I can see why the Series 2 takes 60 days, in the event that you return the device, it reverts the Series 2 back to lifetime. But, if there is no wait with the DirecTV units, I wonder if a return will result in a lost lifetime?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Most people report the names get reversed upon the transfer; you're not relying on the names you assigned to determine this, are you?


D'oh! I didn't even notice that!

Unless my new S3 has a serial number starting 010- and the ancient Sony Series one has a serial number starting 648-, then that's exactly what happened!

Thank you.

It seems to also scramble the Activation Date. According to Tivo the unit with the 010- serial number was activated Sept 22, 2006 and the one with the 648- serial number was activated June 5, 2000!

[Interesting. When I went to re-name them, "Enable Video Downloads" was available for me to choose for the S3. It had always been N/A before...]


----------



## cram501 (Oct 23, 2002)

I just wanted to follow up on my battle to get lifetime from my DirectTivo to the Tivo 3.

Tivo called me today, wavied the charges, and transfered lifetime to my Tivo 3. It took over a week but I have to give credit for Tivo for coming through.

Thanks Tivo!


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I was given an old DTV Tivo with Lifetime.....anyone know if it is still possible to transfer this lifetime to my new S3?

Mike


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Dec 23, 2001)

Wow, talk about disappointment. I purchased a Series 3 TiVo's at the end of Jan to transfer my DirecTiVo lifetime subscription. Called today (2/27) to transfer it over, and was told that the offer for DirecTV expired on 1/31, and that I was SOL. Went back and forth with the CSR on it, and spoke with the supervisor that confirmed. 

Has anyone managed to transfer a DirecTiVo lifetime subscription over to a Series 3 post-1/31? 

I'm bummed -- looks like this Series 3 is going back to Costco and I'll be riding out the DirecTiVo transition to MPEG 4.


----------



## brota (Dec 17, 2004)

TxnBluDvl said:


> Wow, talk about disappointment. I purchased a Series 3 TiVo's at the end of Jan to transfer my DirecTiVo lifetime subscription. Called today (2/27) to transfer it over, and was told that the offer for DirecTV expired on 1/31, and that I was SOL. Went back and forth with the CSR on it, and spoke with the supervisor that confirmed.
> 
> Has anyone managed to transfer a DirecTiVo lifetime subscription over to a Series 3 post-1/31?
> 
> I'm bummed -- looks like this Series 3 is going back to Costco and I'll be riding out the DirecTiVo transition to MPEG 4.


What kind of Directivo did you have? I have some phillps 704 that I bought off of ebayfor parts is there any chance that these may have a lifetime tagged to them? Or are these too new for Directv Lifetime?


----------



## Espo (Jan 7, 2003)

I did this a few days ago (2/24) with no problems. Today it appeared as Lifetime on my account. I have another D* box to transfer on Thu. They said this was fine as long as it's done by Fri 3/2. I would try again if I were you.


----------



## Espo (Jan 7, 2003)

brota said:


> What kind of Directivo did you have? I have some phillps 704 that I bought off of ebayfor parts is there any chance that these may have a lifetime tagged to them? Or are these too new for Directv Lifetime?


Your box could not have Lifetime status on it. D* Tivos' Lifetime are attached to the customer's account, not the boxes themselves (unlike the regular Tivos).


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Dec 23, 2001)

Espo said:


> I did this a few days ago (2/24) with no problems. Today it appeared as Lifetime on my account. I have another D* box to transfer on Thu. They said this was fine as long as it's done by Fri 3/2. I would try again if I were you.


Thanks! Just the news I was looking for -- I'll give it another try tomorrow and the day after tomorrow as well. Did you mention to them it was a DirecTiVo when you initiated the transfer or just gave them the TSN and let them do their thing?


----------



## Espo (Jan 7, 2003)

TxnBluDvl said:


> Thanks! Just the news I was looking for -- I'll give it another try tomorrow and the day after tomorrow as well. Did you mention to them it was a DirecTiVo when you initiated the transfer or just gave them the TSN and let them do their thing?


I called the VIP # at 866-424-8486 & said upfront it was a D* transfer. I did my 2nd one a few hours ago without any problems. Good luck!


----------

